# NC GAME DAY II (Aug 23): Man, was that fun or what?!



## Rel

It is that time.

I have returned from vacation full of vim and vigor (and utterly swamped at work) ready to start anew a discussion of the particulars of NC Game Day II. In case you missed the earlier thread, it is going to be held the same place as NC Game Day I, the Talley Student Center at NC State Campus.

What I propose is this:

Step 1 - Determine that yes, you are in fact interested in attending NC Game Day II.

Step 2 - Determine that you can get to NC Game Day II (if you live in a far away land like Tibet or Boston, you may have a tough time with the drive).

Step 3 - Clear your calendar for August 23. This should include telling people like friends, relatives, bosses and spouses that you will be strangely absent that day. Precisely how strangely is up to you.

Step 4 - Post your interest in attending in this thread. You should include in your post whether you want to run a game or just play. If you plan on running a game, include some sort of brief description of the game and how many players you would like to have in the game. If you just want to play, note which, if any, of the posted games you want to participate in. If none of the presently posted games strike your fancy, mention what sorts of games you would like to play in.

Step 5 - Check back in the thread from time to time (I'd suggest subscribing to it if you don't normally) and check to see if there are any additional games you wish to sign up for.

Step 6 - Relax until August 23.


I will periodically update this first post with any important new information. I'll post that info right up at the top of the post and probably put it in bold (itallics too if I'm feeling sassy).

The post after this one will eventually include all scheduling information and I will promise to try and accomodate people as much as possible when slotting games and players. For right now I'll leave it empty until we get at least a skeletal outline of what games are going to be run and how many players will be in attendance.

I'll kick things off by saying that I'd tentatively like to run one game and play one game like I did last time. The game I'll be running will be:

*Orcz!*

_If you've ever wanted to see how the other half lives (and sometimes dies), *Orcz!* is the adventure for you! Get a chance to play one of a motley crew of orcish misfits including:

Mugnutz the Blue - Wizard of Chaos!
Thag - Mugnutz's apprentice who is too dumb to cast spells!
Honka Thonka - Cleric of Grumsh and wielder of sharp objects!
Gronka Thonka - Gronka's twin brother and wearer of The Stinking Hide of Grumsh!
Gouge - The Half-Goblin Rogue who would spit in your one good eye just as soon as look at ya._

I look forward to hearing from everyone soon.


----------



## Rel

NC Game Day II Schedule (so far) 

*8:30 Get to Student Center.  We'll be in the BLUE ROOM * 
Socialize.  Customize your nametag in cool ways.  There will be bagels.

*9:00-2:00 (first slot)*

_Rel's Orcz:  D&D 3E game_
Henry as Mugnutz the Blue
Jon Potter as Gronka Thonka
Templetroll as Gouge
NCSU Code Monkey as Honka Thonka 
Lola as Thag


_Jeph's Brikwars:  Lego Wargaming_


_Shemeska's Planescape Game:  D&D 3E _ - NOW FULL
Clueless
theRuinedOne
olorin84
Gabriel
Quasqueton
Dorifran

_Solenopsis' "Down and Dirty on the Farm"_

Brenda as Sally Mae - Druid Lv. 5 
Micah as Cousin Bobby - Ranger Level 5 
TheDMsGirl as Aunt Betty - Sorceress Lv. 5
hyperpower as Sheriff Jed - Paladin Lv. 5 
Deputy John - Fighter Lv. 5 *Available*
Father McCallister - Cleric Lv. 5 *Available*


*2:00-3:00  Break for lunch.*

*3:00-8:00 (second slot)*

_Henry's Mutants & Masterminds Game_
Mister Book (friend of Hand of Vecna)
Jeph
Hand of Vecna
Templetroll
*2 SLOTS LEFT!*

_NCSU Code Monkey's Against All Ooze:  A 3E Forgotten Realms game_
Micah
Jon Potter
Lola
Corlon


_Rel's Orcz Reducz:  D&D 3E game_
Solenopsis as Gouge
TheDMsGirl as Mugnutz the Blue
Gronka Thonka *Available*
hyperpower as Honka Thonka 
Speaks With Stone as Thag

*8:00-9:00 Pack up our stuff and talk about how much fun we had.*

*9:00-Whenever   - Hit Rock-Ola Cafe for late dinner for anybody who wants to attend.*



*People who are not yet assigned to any games (?'s denote that this player may or may not be attending)*

Templetroll's daughter (Miss Troll?)


----------



## Mark

You can count on support from Creative Mountain Games!


----------



## Shemeska

Hmm... if my current Saturday game players will forgive my absence, I might like to try my hand running a 3rd ed Planescape game for some random folks aside from my current two groups. I'll give some more info as the date gets closer and I come up with an idea from my big bag o'unused plots.


----------



## Rel

Thanks for the support, Mark.  I can say without hesitation that your help and that of CMG tremendously enhanced the last NCGD.

Shemeska, don't beg off from your Saturday players.  Bring em' along!  The more, the merrier.


----------



## Henry

I WANT MUGNUTZ THE BLUE!

I mean.. err... I'd like to play Mugnutz the Blue in your game. 

I would also offer to run one of three choices for people:

1) A Mutants and Masterminds Superhero Game - _"Doom of the Fusigoid!"_ (an original creation)

2) A d20 Modern Psuedo-Horror Game - _"Try the Pork!"_ (this would use the characters from the previous d20 Modern game I ran.)

3) Dungeons and Dragons Game (to be announced, because I'm hoping if I run it that Mark Clover will provide me with a kick-butt scenario.) 

YOUR VOTE COUNTS! CALL NOW!


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *I WANT MUGNUTZ THE BLUE! *




Your selection has been noted and your spot reserved.

My vote for your game would be option 2 or 3.  I'll also note that you have provided us with our first bit of structure for the game day in that since you will be playing in my game, you'll be GMing in the other time slot (be it morning or afternoon).

Also Henry, I recall you saying that your attendance was somewhat dependant on you getting accomodations in the area.  If you have trouble with that, let me know and I can probably find a bed for you at my house.

EDIT:  One other little thing dawned on me.  When people talk about running D&D games, they should probably specify if they will be using 3E or 3.5E.  This is especially if they are going to be generating their own characters.  I'll go ahead and say that my Orcz game will be 3E so I can accomodate anybody who hasn't learned the 3.5 rules yet (like possibly me).


----------



## Rel

Bump


----------



## Mark

Henry said:
			
		

> *Dungeons and Dragons Game (to be announced, because I'm hoping if I run it that Mark Clover will provide me with a kick-butt scenario.) *




After a set back early this year due to family difficulties (ill mother), I was unable to keep my promise to provide Crothian with a scenario for his last Ohio Gameday.  That will not be a problem with the next NC gameday given the timeframe, so you can count on several from which to choose.


----------



## Jeph

I'm in!

Oh, and Henry: Cast my vote for a part 2 of the d20M game.


----------



## Rel

Bump


----------



## Quasqueton

Step 1 - I am interested in NCGD2.

Step 2 - I can get there.

Step 3 - Clear calendar.

Step 4 - I want to play. D&D (any/either) or d20 Modern.

Step 5 - Will check back.

Step 6 - Relaxing.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel

It's so nice to work with people who can follow directions.   

Great to have you on board, Quasqueton.  Can we count once again on your "madd kamera skillz" for recording the event for posterity?


----------



## Rel

Bump.


----------



## Rel

Hmm.  It seems that this thread is not turning out to be as popular as I thought.  Perhaps I need to directly e-mail the attendees from NC Game Day I.


----------



## TogaMario

*Let the games ... begin planning*

I'm most definitely up for it, and whatever game Henry is planning is the one I want to play.  BTW, Henry, you're more than welcome to crash here.  As for running a game  I fail miserably at that so I wouldn't touch it yet with a 49 and a half foot pole.  Respect to those few who are indeed blessed with storytelling ability.

"Critical damage with a balista"
"There must be some kinda rule against this" ~ The Gamers

Thanks again Henry  Great movie.


----------



## Rel

Great to have you on board, TogaMario.


----------



## Jon Potter

*Thanks for pointing me here, Rel!*

I may, in fact, be interested in attending as a player. Your Orcz game and Henry's D&D apeal to me the most. The Planescape setting has always intrigued me, but I've never gamed in it before.

My interest is of course partly dependent that you don't mind having an old guy there with a questionable grasp of the rules. 

I think it's been more than twelve years since I sat down at a game as a player. How novel!

I'm almost afraid to ask, but what exactly is "The Stinking Hide of Grumsh"?

Can you tell what character I'm leaning toward? Although Thag is worth a look as well...


----------



## Henry

*Re: Thanks for pointing me here, Rel!*



			
				Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *I may, in fact, be interested in attending as a player. Your Orcz game and Henry's D&D apeal to me the most. The Planescape setting has always intrigued me, but I've never gamed in it before.*




It would be great to see you there, Jon!

As for my game, I'm not solid on whether what I run will be D&D or Modern, but there will be two slots and I will be running one and playing one. Rest assured that assuming we get a few more GM's that there will be plenty of D&D to go 'round.

Let's see some more North Carolinians! I'm coming from Florence, South Carolina - The least we can do is get some more Fayettevillians and Ashevillians at this soiree!


----------



## Shemeska

And I'm most definately in for running a 3e Planescape game, title and number of players as yet undecided. I have a number of one shot ideas I'm throwing around right now, and most any of them would be good. Just have yet to decide which one I'll sit down and fully develop, and how to keep it workable for a single gaming session. I rarely do things to last a single session. *chuckle* A shortcoming when you're making a one shot.

As soon as I know in more detail the plot and such I'll let the folks in charge know.

   And while I'm running, I'll be pimping Planescape 3e over at www.planewalker.com since I'm on the team. *pimp pimp pimp*


----------



## drowdude

Well I am not 100% sure I can commit right now. Depends on a couple of factors I have no control of.

That said.... I want in on Henry's game. Picking the d20 Modern game back up from the previous game-day would be great... 
But I have to put in a vote for Mutants & Masterminds ('tis a great game!)


----------



## drowdude

*double post*


----------



## Rel

*Re: Thanks for pointing me here, Rel!*



			
				Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *I think it's been more than twelve years since I sat down at a game as a player. How novel!
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask, but what exactly is "The Stinking Hide of Grumsh"?
> 
> Can you tell what character I'm leaning toward? Although Thag is worth a look as well... *




You are absolutely welcome in my game, Jon, regardless of how long it's been since you played.  As it happens, I created the Orcz game to run for a group of my friends while down at the beach on vacation.  One of them had never played ANY sort of RPG and another hadn't played in over a dozen years.  It won't be a problem.

As for The Stinking Hide of Grumsh, it is a special magic armor I designed for the character.  I'm not going to reveal exactly what it does, but suffice it to say, it doesn't smell that great.

If it sways you at all one way or the other, Thag, being a Wizard's Apprentice and all, has a "magic staff" called _The Thagomizing Thagomizer of Thag_.  It is...different from most Wizard's staves.

The whole band of orcz is loaded with items rather different that the average adventuring party walks around with.


----------



## Rel

*Re: Thanks for pointing me here, Rel!*

double post

(Drowdude is such a trendsetter)


----------



## Shemeska

*hipcheck bump*


   And for the game I'll be running, here's the lowdown on it. Planescape 3e, set in Sigil. Original plot, entitled 
 "...to say nothing of fiends _requesting_ gifts..."

   I've already got another member of the PS3e on board to play, but aside from her I'm open to up to 5 more players. Any more than that and I can't keep my Stalinesque Uncle Joe the DM routine up 

   I'll have some pre-gen characters available come game day to save time, but if anyone is interested, characters will have 7 levels for use as class or race (within reason), and if you'd like to play, or think you would like to play, email me with a concept and we'll talk at wesfoxy(at)yahoo.com

*fiendishly preens*


----------



## Clueless

I'm that other person The Fiend has signed up already for his game. Putting aside our differences in game, in favor of some real life fun... I'm looking forwards to it. 

For anyone else thinking of joining in - you'll be in a for a seriously fun ride. I have my character picked out, though not his class as frankly he can be virtually any class. I'm planning to wait on deciding that until the rest of the roster is filled. So... someone go fill it already!  *points at a convienent signup sheet*

See ya's there.


----------



## Templetroll

Hail, all!

I'd be interested in playing Gouge in Rel's game.  I like rogues.  

I'd love to try the M&M game, if it occurs.

My wife plans on trying to attend, she has to check work first.  Not sure if my daughter will attend, not sure what that will depend on.  

I'll pass the thread to others at work and in my current group.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Howdy*

I'll be back in the states late tomorrow! Glad to see everything coming together so nicely, Rel. I had offered to run a 3e Realms game of some description (probably about 4-5 pregen characters), and I'm still up for it if we don't have too many DM offers like we did last time.

Beyond that, Rel I'd take a spot in your game if it's open. If that causes scheduling issues I'd be willing to bow out for a chance to run a game instead.

Oh well, my time's running out on the pay connection. Talk to everyone soon!

NCSUCodeMonkey
aka Matt


----------



## Jeph

Lego Enthusiasts:

Hey, you ever heard of BrikWars? Its been quite a while since I last played, and think a game at the Gameday would be the awesomeness. In short, BrikWars is a wargame that uses lego models as the game pieces. To play, you need some lego dudes (called minifigs), a few models, some terrain, pencil, paper, flat surface, and d6s, d10s, and d20s.

If you are interested, click on the above link and download the .pdf of the 2001 rules set. If we do have a game, those will be the rules that will be used. For simplicity's sake, I don't think Supernatural Powers will be included.

Further Specifics:
- I can provide a few models to those who wish to play but don't have any. Aside from my yellow force, I have servicable Blue, Black, and Red armies, although none of them has any force of figs (vehicles only).
- I am StatMan. If you send me a picture of a unit, I can stat it for you. Everything will have to be statted before Gameday, but as I said I can help anyone with that.
- I'm yellow.
- I'm looking for 1-3 other players.
- The game will be Tech Levels 6 and below.
- Approx. 500 CP armies, with up to 50 pt. varriance.
- Those who bring terrain get Special Treats (tm), even if you're not playing. 

So, anyone interested?


----------



## Rel

Kerbump!

Btw, Jeph, I sent a link to this thread to a group of friends who are into wargaming and legos to try and drum up some participants to your Brikwars game.


----------



## Henry

Rel - Are you keen on running your game in the morning or afternoon? I'm cool with either one, and unless you have a preference, I'll take the afternoon slot.

For my game - so far, the votes are 2 for Mutants and Masterminds, and 1 for d20 modern, with one "I'll take either." At this point, I'll plan on running the Mutants and Masterminds game, unless public opinion drastically changes. If I don't hear any difference by July 14th, then M&M it'll be!


----------



## drowdude

Henry said:
			
		

> * If I don't hear any difference by July 14th, then M&M it'll be! *




Kewlness


----------



## Rel

Henry, I've got no problem running the game in the morning.  Of course that does put me at a slight disadvantage in that if I turn Mugnutz the Blue into "Mugnutz the Fine Blue Mist" in my morning game, you might decide on some reciprocity if I'm in your afternoon game. 

Speaking of which, I am going to hold off on deciding whether to play in your M&M game for right now.  I'm actually anxious to play in one of your games, but I'm not yet sure whether I want to try and tackle learning a new rules set while I'm simultaneously supposed to be "keeping everything under control" (not that I anticipate too many problems there).  If your game fills up and I miss my chance, I'll just have to fend for myself.

I would also be interested in hearing about NCSUCM's proposed game.

Anyhow, we'll put my D&D game in the morning and Henry's M&M game in the afternoon and go from there.  I'll probably compile all the thread info so far and post NCGDII Schedule 1.0 in the reserved spot above sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Rel

Sorry I haven't gotten up the scheduling info yet (little though it may be).  My AC went out on Tuesday and with the weather like it has been, that became a priority VERY quickly.

It looks like I may have at least one interested party for the Brikwars thing, Jeph.  I'll post more on that or he may contact you via e-mail.

He also proposed possibly running a board game session of Mutant Chronicles:  Siege of the Citidel.  This is a board game that we have had endless hours of fun with.  Anybody interested?


----------



## Henry

Rel said:
			
		

> *Sorry I haven't gotten up the scheduling info yet (little though it may be).  My AC went out on Tuesday and with the weather like it has been, that became a priority VERY quickly.*




Been there, done that, paid the repair bill. I've got my itsy-bitsy-teeny-weeky 5000 BTU emergency backup unit if you're in need.


----------



## Rel

Thanks for the offer, Henry.  Everything is fixed now and we are once again living in cool comfort.  The actual repair bill was minimal thanks to our home warranty.  But when Game Day rolls around, ask me about "The Great Escape" episode that was required.  It wasn't pretty.

If my schedule at work today allows, I'll get the outline of events updated this afternoon.


----------



## Rel

The schedule known to this point is now posted in the 2nd post.  Please let me know if you spot any errors or inconsistencies.

A few things:

Shemeska, I put your game in the early slot.  So far there seems to be no reason that we couldn't move it to the late slot if you like.

If the GM's could let me know how many total players they would prefer in their games, I'll post "open slots" in each one to indicate how many more people they can each accomodate.  This will help us in determining if we need more GM's or players, etc.

I need to kick a few players in my group in the butt to get them on here to sign up for stuff.  I'll be seeing most of them over the weekend.  In addition, I'll contact via e-mail any of the folks from NCGDI that haven't posted here yet.  On that note, Henry, could you be a dear and post a link to the last thread (I blew my community supporter cash on fixing my AC  ).

I'll also note that I've been trying to keep an eye out while reading the boards for any folks with "NC" or places in the Triangle area in their Location field.  I've been pointing them to this thread so they'll know about it.  If others would help me do that, I'd appreciate it.  Try and be mindful of not annoying anybody though.  Why somebody wouldn't want to come and game with a group as cool as us is beyond me, but if it is a poster with several hundred posts in the General forum, they've probably seen the thread and would have posted here if they wanted to be involved.  If they have 6 posts and they've all been in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, I'd point them here.

Thanks.


----------



## Rel

I updated the schedule again based on a request to join my game by a friend who isn't registered at ENWorld.


----------



## Jon Potter

Rel said:
			
		

> *9:00-2:00 (first slot)*
> 
> _Rel's Orcz:  D&D 3E game_
> Henry as Mugnutz the Blue
> Jon Potter as Honka Thonka
> Templetroll as Gouge
> NCSU Code Monkey as Gronka Thonka (unless that's a major problem)
> Lola (Non ENWorld member and friend of Rel's) as Thag




Honka Thonka am happy! Honka Thonka am smash!



> _Shemeska's Planescape Game:  D&D 3E (as far as I know)_
> Clueless




Well... I was kinda eying this one as well, but as its running concurrently with Orcz, I guess that's a no go.

I may have a role-playing buddy of old in town that weekend. He's uncommited about the weekend, and likely will be for another few weeks before he can tie up loose ends at work, etc. If he's here then, he wants to come to the game day, if not, however, you all don't need to concern yourselves with him.


----------



## Rel

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *Well... I was kinda eying this one as well, but as its running concurrently with Orcz, I guess that's a no go.
> 
> I may have a role-playing buddy of old in town that weekend. He's uncommited about the weekend, and likely will be for another few weeks before he can tie up loose ends at work, etc. If he's here then, he wants to come to the game day, if not, however, you all don't need to concern yourselves with him.  *




There is currently no reason that Shemeska's Planescape game can't be moved to the afternoon slot.  I'll leave that up to him.

As far as your friend goes, just tell him to keep an eye on the thread in the next few weeks.  I'd say there's a decent chance that something will be open at the time he would be able to commit.  In the last Game Day, some of the proposed games and players didn't really gel until the last couple weeks before G-Day.


----------



## jlhorner1974

I would be interested in attending NC game day...

Also, for those who are browsing this thread, I am searching for players for a new D&D 3(.5) campaign.

We encourage anyone who is 20+ to respond.  Women and newbies are welcome (And encouraged to apply)!!

If you are interested, or know someone who is, please click the link in my signature below.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Going Posting at Last.*

Well I know everyone's been held in agonizing suspense over what my FR game will be () , so here's a quick rundown:

"Against All Ooze" -- a remix of an adventure that I ran for my current FR group. I can support up to six players but the adven could easily be adapted down to four. 

Right now I am planning on doing pre-generated characters and using FR source material sparingly to eliminate the learning curve associated with non-core materials. However, if you are interested in making up your own character and making more extensive use of FR races/feats/PrC please say so in your post and I will go with the majority. 

If there aren't enough players to support this, then I'll go smash things as a player somewhere else   Btw, sorry for the delay in providing the description, I've been moving into my new place (yay!).

Matt


----------



## Rel

*Re: Going Posting at Last.*



			
				NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *If there aren't enough players to support this, then I'll go smash things as a player somewhere else   Btw, sorry for the delay in providing the description, I've been moving into my new place (yay!).
> 
> Matt *




I suspect that you will be able to get enough players, NCSUCM.  I'll go add your game to the afternoon slot right now.  Will you be bringing any of the players from your regular group and, if so, will they be playing in your game?

Also, I've got one player from my RttToEE game who is VERY interested in playing some Settlers if your buddy is planning on bringing it again.  If not, I've got the game too.


----------



## jlhorner1974

I would be interested in FR...


----------



## Rel

jlhorner1974 said:
			
		

> *I would be interested in FR... *




Glad you're coming, jlhorner.  Shall I sign just you up, or will your wife also be coming?


----------



## Piratecat

So, there's no reason for this to necessarily matter, but I will be in Raleigh in and around 9/16. 

I'm just bummed I'm missing the game day!


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *So, there's no reason for this to necessarily matter, but I will be in Raleigh in and around 9/16.
> 
> I'm just bummed I'm missing the game day! *




Well then I would like to officially jump in and say "DIBS!!11!" if you have any free time to game, catch a dinner or drink a beer.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Re: Re: Going Posting at Last.*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I suspect that you will be able to get enough players, NCSUCM.  I'll go add your game to the afternoon slot right now.  Will you be bringing any of the players from your regular group and, if so, will they be playing in your game?
> 
> Also, I've got one player from my RttToEE game who is VERY interested in playing some Settlers if your buddy is planning on bringing it again.  If not, I've got the game too. *




One of my non-ENWorld active friends has expressed interest in joining my FR game, so yeah go ahead and chalk up a spot to him, his name is Micah. And David said he would have no problem running Settlers, I'll let him post here and tell you which slot he would prefer to do it in.

Matt


----------



## Shemeska

While my Planescape (D&D3e) game is scheduled for a morning slot, if it ends up that there's enough interest in playing in the game, but conflicts with other morning games, I wouldn't mind switching to a later slot. At the moment however I'm happy with a morning slot. 

And I've still got 5 slots open. *pimps Planescape* And in theory we should have the Planescape 3rd ed core setting material released by the time August comes around too. www.planewalker.com 
*pimps it some more*


----------



## Rel

Shemeska, I went ahead and added the "Open Slots" for your game to reflect a maximum of 6 players.  If you decide you want to move it to the afternoon in the hopes of getting Jon Potter (and perhaps his out of town friend) on board as players, you'll probably want to let me know soon.

I also added the unfortunate note that my wargaming friends whom I thought might be playing Brikwars will not be in attendance as they are going to the Warhammer Tournament in Charlotte that day.


----------



## Ruined

Umm, hmm. Yeah, add me to the Planescape game of Shemeska's. I've never actually had the opportunity to *play* in the setting, just ran it for six or seven years.  Yayyyyy!  =)  I'll see if I can lure any other players in.

Also, if any NCSU students would be willing to help out a gaming group, the Mind's Eye Theatre Club could use some assistance. They've helped to schedule a number of games on site over the years. The only problem is that students come and go, but the need for the club remains. Anyone interested can email me at the link below.


----------



## Rel

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> *Umm, hmm. Yeah, add me to the Planescape game of Shemeska's.  *




Done!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Rethinking number of PCs*

After thinking about it, I've decided to limit the number of players in _Against All Ooze_ to 5, mainly because I know that the afternoon timeslot tends to be cramped as the morning game runs over. Removing one slot should speed up combat and give the players a fighting chance at beating the clock.

Matt


----------



## Corlon

haven't read much of this, too late at night

but I'm interested in having another one, if that's what this thread is about.


----------



## Quasqueton

> 9:00-2:00 (first slot)
> 
> Shemeska's Planescape Game: D&D 3E (as far as I know)
> Clueless
> theRuinedOne
> Open Slot
> Open Slot
> Open Slot
> Open Slot



I would like in on the Planescape game. I've never played PS, but I've always been interested in trying.

Quasqueton


----------



## olorin84

I'd be happy to host a settlers game again.  (had a great time at the last game day)  I can take up to 6 people in a game.  I could do it for the second slot.

Also, I'd like to play in shemeska's planescape game provided there is still space


David


----------



## Shemeska

And I've got a friend, Gabriel, who may or may be able to make it to the Game Day. 

But he's expressed interest in my Planescape game, so I'd like to reserve one of the open slots I have for him.


----------



## Jon Potter

Rel-

If you wouldn't mind adding my name to NCSU Code Monkey's afternoon FR game, I'd like to get in on it since it works out so nicely time-slot-wise.

That should solidify my day: Orcz! in the a.m. and Realms in the p.m.

-Jon

BTW, NCSU Code Monkey, I'll put my vote in for generating our own characters if that's still up for debate. I'll be happy with pre-gen as well, but I've had a couple of character ideas bouncing around and I'm eager to try one.


----------



## Rel

I've just updated the schedule with the requests in the last 4 posts.  If anybody sees any mistakes or discrepancies, let me know.


----------



## Henry

Corlon said:
			
		

> *But I'm interested in having another one, if that's what this thread is about. *




Hi, Cor! Glad to see you!

Actually, it moved past _"Thinking of having it"_ to _"It's happening August 23rd, same time and place, are you available?"_

So, can ya make it? Jeph's already in, near as I can tell.


----------



## DoriFran

I'd love to play in the Planescape game if there's still another space left. Thanks!


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hi, Cor! Glad to see you!
> 
> Actually, it moved past "Thinking of having it" to "It's happening August 23rd, same time and place, are you available?"
> 
> So, can ya make it? Jeph's already in, near as I can tell. *




I'll add Corlon to our list of "Said they were interested but haven't officially signed up for anything yet" folks.  I'll also add DoriFran to the Planescape game.

Late this week, I've got to go to Texas for a wedding and the following week and weekend are going to be eaten up pretty bad by family gatherings and my daughter's birthday.  If during that time the schedule threatens to get dangerously out of date, I hereby duly authorize Henry to edit it as necessary (not that he needs any authorization since he's a mod - I'm just hoping he doesn't add some kind of rabid penguin as my avatar).


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Any chance I can get in on Henry's Mutants & Masterminds Game?


----------



## Rel

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Any chance I can get in on Henry's Mutants & Masterminds Game? *




Absolutely.  I'll go add you in just a second.

I'll mention that I haven't added the "Open Slots" to Henry's M&M game since he hadn't indicated (unless I missed it) how many players he was looking for.  Judging from NCGDI, I'd say he can handle a "big ole' pile" of players, but clearly there's a limit somewhere.  For the moment, unless he informs me otherwise, I'm going to cap that game at 6 players.


----------



## Henry

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Any chance I can get in on Henry's Mutants & Masterminds Game? *




Ask, and ye shall receive... 

Sorry, Rel, I beat you to it.

As for a cap, 6 sounds good.

CAVEAT: if we have a hue and cry, I could go for a 7th, but no more than that.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ask, and ye shall receive...
> 
> Sorry, Rel, I beat you to it.
> 
> As for a cap, 6 sounds good.
> 
> CAVEAT: if we have a hue and cry, I could go for a 7th, but no more than that. *




Yeah, thanks a lot, Henry!  I thought I was losing my mind there for a second!  I'm like, "Did I just black out for a minute while I edited this?"

I'm going to add the "Open Slots" for your game now.  Unless you beat me to that too!


----------



## Ruined

While I'm at it, I'll jump in for Henry's M&M game. I recall that I was jealous of the loud group from his d20 Modern game last time.  =)


----------



## Rel

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> *While I'm at it, I'll jump in for Henry's M&M game. I recall that I was jealous of the loud group from his d20 Modern game last time.  =) *




HaHA!  Beat Henry to it this time!  You're signed up RuinedOne.

I will also take the opportunity to point out that with a month and a half to go, we have (if I'm reading things correctly) only three open slots left in the various RPG's.  We also have three unconfirmed/unassigned gamers.  In other words, we are starting to get dangerously close to needing some more DM's if more people sign up to play.

So if you are lurking out there and thinking about signing up to run a game, please do!


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Henry -- do you want us to bring in already-made character, will we make them there, will you be handing out pregenerated chars of your own making, or what?  I'd like to go ahead and work on my char if possible.


----------



## Henry

H.O.V., if you and the other players want to create and submit to me a 10th "level" hero ahead of time, feel free to e-mail it to me, so I can have a look. Otherwise, for those who do not send me one, I will have a selection of pre-generated characters ahead of time for those who do not wish to plan quite so far, and who have never before played.

Also, I will be using the Errata, which changes a few small things like force field powers and such, just so you know.

The goal of the game will be a little more 1960's DC-ish than grim, because I want to highlight some of the powers and abilities in the game, as well as show people just how smooth this thing runs. The Green Ronin folks did a really good job with it, and if there's one thing I like to see at game days and conventions, it's people trying out new games and new experiences.

Anyone else want to take up the mantle of hero, and save millions? 

For that matter, does anyone else want to take up the mantle of Game Master and become the hero of half-dozens? 

Sign up now!


----------



## Tiew

Hey, could I please get in on the Mutants and Masterminds game if there are spaces free? The name is Greg, I'm a student and NCSU and a friend of NCSU Monkey's.


----------



## Shemeska

I've emailed out info to three of the people in my PS game, but I don't have email addresses for two other folks, so olorin84, and Quasqueton if you could email me at wesfoxyATyahoo.com, I'll send you some of the info on the game, setting, and character options, etc.


----------



## Hand of Vecna

1960's = Silver Age = BOOYAH!

*starts formulating character ideas*

Do you have a setting decided on yet?  Freedom City, perhaps?


----------



## Templetroll

I am also interested in Henry's M&M game!  let me grab that empty slot andmake it mine!!!!



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *NC Game Day II Schedule (so far)
> 
> Henry's Mutants & Masterminds Game
> Togamario
> Drowdude
> Jeph (?  Jeph, I know you said you were up for d20M, but I wasn't sure if M&M was your thing)
> Hand of Vecna
> theRuinedOne
> Open Slot
> 
> 
> Templetroll's wife (Mrs. Troll?)
> Probably working; will only be able to toss me out of the car in the morning.
> Templetroll's daughter (Miss Troll?)
> kids, who knows?  don't hold a slot, if something is possible I'll let her know.
> *


----------



## Rel

Templetroll said:
			
		

> *I am also interested in Henry's M&M game!  let me grab that empty slot andmake it mine!!!!
> 
> *




I'm going to have to hold off on that for the moment, Templetroll.  Tiew, friend to NCSUCM grabbed the last "official" slot just a few posts above yours.  Henry did mention that if there were "hue and cry" that he could maybe stretch things to 7.  If he chooses to do so, you'll get that 7th spot.

I'll leave it to him to decide whether you're hueing and crying enough.  

If Henry decides to hold firm at 6 slots, there are still a couple slots left in Code Monkey's FR D&D game.  It looks like we could definately use an extra DM or two.


----------



## Henry

Templetroll, the 7th slot is yours - since you're such a good friend and all, seeing as how I've known you a whole four hours, and stuff. 

Only one problem: Will Mrs. Troll be attending too? I don't want to leave someone out, but 8 players would be a bit too much of a stretch, on the other hand.


----------



## Henry

One other thought - Jeph, assuming you're seeing this thread, are you in for the M&M game? We kinda assumed you were, but I was just wondering.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *Only one problem: Will Mrs. Troll be attending too? I don't want to leave someone out, but 8 players would be a bit too much of a stretch, on the other hand. *




I almost missed it too, Henry, but Templetroll indicated in his above post that Mrs. Troll will probably be working that day and unable to attend.  Miss Troll is still unconfirmed and will "catch as catch can".

I noted the bit about Jeph too but he hasn't commented about solidifying his position.


----------



## Rel

I just got an e-mail from my friend Lola, asking to be added to NCSUCM's game.  That means that right now there is a grand total of ONE open slot left in all of the currently available games.

And here I was afraid that we might not get enough participants...

Since I know of at least two other people who are likely to want to participate in some form or fashion, we could definately use some more GM's.


----------



## drowdude

Well... it looks like all hopes for transportation have evaporated for me. Guess I will have to catch you guys at the next GameDay


----------



## Rel

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Well... it looks like all hopes for transportation have evaporated for me. Guess I will have to catch you guys at the next GameDay  *




That's a bummer to hear, drowdude.  Tell you what, I'm going to leave you on the schedule for a bit longer.  You never know if somebody else from Fayetteville might decide to sign on and could give you a ride.

Speaking of which, have you heard from Mulkhoran lately?  He gave you a ride last time, right?  I was curious since he was so involved with NCGDI but hadn't chimed into this thread.


----------



## drowdude

Mulk has been crazy busy lately... He just recently purchased a new home, and related issues have been absorbing most of his free time. 

Hopefully things will be less hectic for him next time a GameDay rolls around


----------



## Corlon

*oh yeah, peopel who want to do stuff should be posting shouldn't they...*

I'd like to play in something, been caught up in stuff so I haven't been posting in this thread.

These threads always confuse me, 
So there's Orcz which is full
Brikwars
Planescape which is full

second slot is
M&M which I have no idea what it is besides the very obvious
And a 3E forgotten realms with an open slot.

Is this correct?


The 3E forgotten realms against all ooze sounds pretty cool.

and about brikwars, is this a modified with no legos, Jeph, are you providing the legos, or what?

I'm really tired, so I hope some of this makes sense, sorry if it doesn't, at least I'm posting


----------



## Templetroll

Henry said:
			
		

> *Templetroll, the 7th slot is yours - since you're such a good friend and all, seeing as how I've known you a whole four hours, and stuff.
> *




Calloo Callay, oh frabjous day!  I chortle in my joy!  I was prepared to raise a hue and cry with Huzzahs, etc. to attract your attention.  I'm grateful I won't have to do that  



> *
> Only one problem: Will Mrs. Troll be attending too? I don't want to leave someone out, but 8 players would be a bit too much of a stretch, on the other hand. *




Alas, foul work for her IS Saturday and the odds of her cretin of a boss giving her a day off are less than nil.  You might get the hint that I hold him in a bit of disdain... 

looking forward to seeing folks again, and gaming such good games.


----------



## Rel

*Re: oh yeah, peopel who want to do stuff should be posting shouldn't they...*



			
				Corlon said:
			
		

> *The 3E forgotten realms against all ooze sounds pretty cool.
> *




I'll sign you up now, Corlon.  You (and/or Jeph) let me know if I should officially put you down for the Brikwars game.

This also signals the point at which every game is FULL.  If we are going to hope to attract any more folks to Game Day, we're going to need an extra GM.  So if any of you have ideas rattling around in your heads about a game you could run in 4-5 hours, jump on in.

*IMPORTANT EDIT*:  I just noticed while browsing back over the thread that I had forgotten to add jlhorner1974 to NCSUCodeMonkey's game in the afternoon.  He had actually requested this slot before I took one so I'm going to bow out and put him in there instead.

What this means is that I'm also going to offer to run _Orcz_ again in the afternoon.  If I don't get any takers, or if somebody else signs up to run a game, we'll go from there.


----------



## jlhorner1974

Thanks, Rel.  I don't think my wife will be able to attend.

By the way, I created my own Challenge of Champions-style adventure for my previous D&D campaign.  For those who have never played one, it's sort of like a D&D-themed Olympics of puzzle solving and brain teasers.  Since all of the puzzles can be solved without combat or skill use, the contest can be run wtih characters of any level.

Would anyone be interested in playing an adventure like this if I could run it?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Just looking at the way that many folks are signed up, there seems to be small number of people playing in both the morning and the afternoon (assuming everyone is there the whole day).  That number, combined with whoever happens to show up without posting here is probably going to add up quickly.  Perhaps if someone was willing to run a game that would be more "drop in"? Last time Quasqueton's tournament game picked up people that came in without signing up.

Also, don't forget David's Settlers game. I think he said something about being able to support 6 people?

Matt


----------



## Rel

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *Just looking at the way that many folks are signed up, there seems to be small number of people playing in both the morning and the afternoon (assuming everyone is there the whole day).  That number, combined with whoever happens to show up without posting here is probably going to add up quickly.  Perhaps if someone was willing to run a game that would be more "drop in"? Last time Quasqueton's tournament game picked up people that came in without signing up.*




jlhorner1974's "Challenge of Champions" game sounds like it could be just the ticket for this.


----------



## Lola

I have no problem getting to campus, but what then? Where do I park? How do I get to the building from the parking area? 

I once went to NCSU's library to spend all my quarters copying books older than I am... I still have nightmares about trying to navigate the campus. *whimpers* Mommy!


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Fear not, Citizens, for the Hand of Vecna works at the NCSU Library, and can show ye the way!

Parking will be easiest to find on Hillsborough St. itself, and I'm almost 100% certain the Meter Maids do _not_ ticket people on the weekends.  All on-campus parking requires permits, and so is not a valid option.

As for getting to the Talley Student Center -- once you've parked on Hillsborough St., go ye to the Library (a 9-story building with lots of antennae on it).  The side of the Library facing Hillsborough St. is the front, but there are no entrances there -- the entrances are around the back, on the 'Brickyard' side.  Go ye to the 'Brickyard' side (so named b/c it's a yard completely covered in brick -- if the NCSU Higher-Ups could find a way to make bricks sprout leaves, they'd replace all the trees).  Stand so that ye Library is behind thee, and afore ye shall be Harrelson Hall, a circular 3-story building (and not at all an alien spacecraft docking bay).  Walk past the right side of Harrelson, and you will come to Dabney Hall (a nine-story building, on your left).  Walk past it, and ye shall come to the "Free Expression Tunnel" -- a grafitti-filled tunnel that goes under a set of train tracks.  Go through Ye Tunnel of Free Expressions, and when ye exit, in front of ye shall be the NCSU Bookstore.  To the left of the Bookstore is the Talley Student Center (it's near a large water fountain).  Go into Talley, and listen for the sounds of gaming....

Here is a map of the NCSU campus -- Hillsborough St., the DH Hill Library, Harrelson Hall, and Dabney Hall are all on North Campus, and the NCSU Bookstore & the Talley Student Center are all on Central Campus.


----------



## Henry

Last year, that Gigantic multi-story Parking Garage on the opposite side was open to park in. If it is again, that seems to me to be the best place to park - or am I smoking something entirely inappropriate?


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Ah, that's right, I'd entirely forgotten about the Cates Avenue Parking Deck (mosatly because I myself don't own a car and walk to work  ).  Yes, y'all should be able to park there on Saturday with no problem, unless the construction crews decide to get some work in on the weekend (there have been renovations & expansions added to the Parking Deck for several months now).


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Ah, yes the joys of parking on campus  I'm simply going to attach the image that I created for the last game day, because according to NCSU Transportation the parking deck is still open, although I suggest parking in one of the areas closer to Talley if at all possible. Places where you won't get towed are highlighted in blue. Always pay attention to signs and never park in a space marked 24 hour towing! Talley is building number 102.






Matt,
Master. Of choppy. Sentences.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *Last year, that Gigantic multi-story Parking Garage on the opposite side was open to park in. If it is again, that seems to me to be the best place to park - or am I smoking something entirely inappropriate? *




I don't know what Henry's smoking.   

But what I found at the last game day was that it was far easier to park in one of the spaces on Morrill Drive as you approach Talley from the south.  On CodeMonkey's map, it's that grey strip at the bottom edge between the Carmichael Gym and the track.

There was plenty of parking there, no pass required and no time limits on it either.  Assuming folks are arriving for the morning slot, at or around 8:30 AM, I'm guessing there will be plenty of spaces.  At that time of the morning on a Saturday (especially around the start of the semester), most of the student body is still in bed, recovering from "nocturnal explorations of fraternal fermentations".  

At least that was standard proceedure when I was there.

I strongly suggest following CodeMonkey's advice about paying close attention to the signs.  But, IIRC, the ones along that strip approaching Talley from the south said, "Permit Required M-F".


----------



## Magestrike

*Missed by that much....*

Shoot.  I just got back from vacation where I met my wifes family for the first time.  I drove right through North Carolina down I-95 on my way to Sumter South Carolina.   Shoot.

Looks like I missed the Gameday by a month.  Would have been fun to attend either as a player or as a rep from MEG.  Oh well....maybe next time.  

Good luck on all the games though.  They sound fun.

Mage


----------



## Henry

Rel said:
			
		

> *I don't know what Henry's smoking.   *



*

Me? I'm High on Life!  (You wouldn't believe how finely you can mill that cereal down...)




			But what I found at the last game day was that it was far easier to park in one of the spaces on Morrill Drive as you approach Talley from the south... But, IIRC, the ones along that strip approaching Talley from the south said, "Permit Required M-F".
		
Click to expand...


*
Duly noted and filed away for use. The first time we went, we had no clue where it was safe to park, and the garage was the first place we found that had no punitive signs that we saw.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

I drove through the parking deck this weekend and all the construction is on the bottom floor, so there's still plenty of spaces. Again, there should be plenty of parking closer, so the deck is more of a backup if there's a huge event or something.  However, Rel is absolutely right, most students only think that 9am exists Monday through Friday and even then it's a hazy existence 

Matt


----------



## Lola

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Me? I'm High on Life!  (You wouldn't believe how finely you can mill that cereal down...)*




*wonders if he uses strawberry-flavored rolling paper*

Are the spaces on Morrill dr. parallel parking or actual parking spaces?


----------



## Rel

Lola said:
			
		

> *Are the spaces on Morrill dr. parallel parking or actual parking spaces? *




I don't recall if they are ALL regular spaces, but the ones on the east side definately are.

Is there something you need to tell us about your ability to parallel park, Lola?


----------



## Henry

I'll parallel park next to anyone, as long as they sign the waiver beforehand.


----------



## Lola

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is there something you need to tell us about your ability to parallel park, Lola?  *




Just that they don't teach it in driver's ed anymore, so I've never even tried to parallel park on a street. I have a feeling that it could come to a bad end if I did...


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Ok, for those who are signed up for my FR Game, I need to know whether you guys want to make up your own characters or not.

Right now I have: 
2 For making up their own and
3 who haven't cast their votes.

Because it is FR and there are some hyper-broken source books out there, I'll need to at least glance at characters before the game.  Cast your vote soon! NB, I probably won't really disallow the more powerful stuff, since the whole point of the gameday is to have fun, but I'll need to scale encounters accordingly to keep things challenging.

Matt


----------



## Lola

Matt, make a character for me, please. Preferably a rogue, and not an elf, if that works for you. I'll take whatever works for the game, though. Thanks!


----------



## jlhorner1974

You can make one for me also, as long as it isn't a barbarian.


----------



## Jon Potter

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *Ok, for those who are signed up for my FR Game, I need to know whether you guys want to make up your own characters or not. *




As I said before, I can go with the flow. If you'd rather pre-generate that's just fine with me. Frankly, I'm just happy to have the chance to play.



> *Because it is FR and there are some hyper-broken source books out there, I'll need to at least glance at characters before the game.*




That's another reason, potentially, to go with pre-gen: what sources are legitimate to draw from? Just the FR books? Just the Core books? Dragon? Any d20 publisher? As you said, there's little shortage of broken (or at least bent) rules out there. It could get tough to manage with everyone just making their characters without some clear guidelines.

Unless you don't mind me bringing my Celestial Half-Dragon Titan Archmage?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Unless you don't mind me bringing my Celestial Half-Dragon Titan Archmage?  [/B]




If you can stuff him into a fifth level character . For those who wanted pre-gen characters, you wish is granted. I'll try to make the characters fun, with a good FR theme, but easy to pick up and play.  Your characters will be waiting for you on play day (barbarian aversion duly noted, btw).

For those who wanted to make your own characters, that's great too. I'll send everyone else character creation info shortly via e-mail, so watch your ENWorld registered e-mail account.

Matt


----------



## jlhorner1974

Thanks, NCSUCodeMonkey..  Barbarians are just not my style.  I can work with anything else.

I like to roleplay my characters, and I just can't get into a barbarian, for some reason.


----------



## Corlon

NCSUCodeMonkey, I'd like to make my own character, but (it's probably in here somewhere) what level are our characters, are we restricted to certain classes, and which books can we use (besides FRCS, PHB, and DMG)?


EDIT:...and then I look two posts up and find the answer to all of my questions, or at least the information for when I will recieve the answers.


----------



## Jon Potter

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *For those who wanted to make your own characters, that's great too. I'll send everyone else character creation info shortly via e-mail, so watch your ENWorld registered e-mail account.
> 
> Matt *




Don't know if you got around to sending this out and skipped me because I was waffling about pre-gen and self-gen characters or whether you just haven't sent the info out yet. In either case, I'd like to be included in this mailing so that I can at least look at your guidelines before I give up my freedom of choice.  

My two e-mail addies are:

jpotterATnewsobserver.com*

and

jonandonnaATworldnet.att.net*

I look forward to hearing from you.

_*Please forgive my crude anti-spam countermeasures with the whole "AT vs. @" thing._


----------



## Lola

Now for the really important stuff...

Will there be bagels? And coffee? I may not have the strength to lift the dice that early in the morning if I don't get cream cheese with a bagel under it....     I may even be pursuaded to help reimburse the bringer of breakfast...


----------



## Rel

Lola said:
			
		

> *Now for the really important stuff...
> 
> Will there be bagels? And coffee? I may not have the strength to lift the dice that early in the morning if I don't get cream cheese with a bagel under it....     I may even be pursuaded to help reimburse the bringer of breakfast... *




We can firm up our plans regarding this as Game Day draws nigh, but as of now, nobody is scheduled to bring snacks.  Last time, Rich was kind enough to do so (he also felt guilty because he showed up late) but he won't be coming this time around (that damn Warhammer Tourney in Charlotte is siphoning off some of our players, not to mention our bagel supply).

We'll work something out when he have a final head count in the last week before Game Day.


----------



## Jon Potter

Lola said:
			
		

> *Now for the really important stuff...
> 
> Will there be bagels? And coffee? *




There are several eateries on Hillsborough Street including a Bruegger's. Provided you don't like your bagels toasted, that might be just the thing!


----------



## Hopping Vampire

if there are no games open, i'll still stop by. i've been disenchanted with dnd as of late. i'll run and everquest d20 game, if any ones interested.


----------



## Corlon

has character creation been sent out yet?


----------



## Jon Potter

Corlon said:
			
		

> *has character creation been sent out yet? *




I don't believe so.

Leastwise, I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Solenopsis

Noting the current dearth of player slots available I thought I would proffer myself as a GM for the big day.  I?ve whipped together a fun little scenario (Quasqueton and NCSU Code Monkey may recognize certain elements) that can accommodate 6 players.  The characters will be pre-generated but their stereotypical nature should make for easy and fun playing.  I?ll stick to DnD 3e rules so that everyone, including me, will be ready to play.  


"Down and Dirty on the Farm"

Sally Mae ? Druid Lv. 5 (character currently kept in reserve so not an empty slot)
Cousin Bobby ? Ranger Level 5
Aunt Betty ? Sorceress Lv. 5
Sheriff Jed ? Paladin Lv. 5
Deputy John ? Fighter Lv. 5
Father McCallister ? Cleric Lv. 5

There?s bad times and ill omens over ta the McEwen Farm, leastways accordin? to Sally Mae McEwen.  She ?spects that there?s some evil spirits at work.  ?Bout 8 days past, on the anniversary of her Grandma?s demise, bless her soul, odd things began to happen about the house.  At first just strange noises and things gone a missin?.  Then the well water started tastin? mighty foul, like somethin? done died in it.  Their livestock then begun to drop like flies fer no good cause.  Father McCallister went to pay a visit this past thursday, mostly just to have taste of Maw McEwen well-known pie, but didn?t get much further than the front gate afore he turned heel and made back towards the church real fast, like ta being chased by a pack o? wolves.  He spent all yesterday at the bottle trying to forget the creepy feelin?.  Just last night, Sally Mae returned from visiting with her beau (and second cousin once removed), Bobby Joe Gritchard from up on Mill Pond Road, and found the house dark and still and couldn?t find her maw or paw nowheres.  That?s when the giant carrots come after her.  Great big things with glowin? eyes, fiery tops and bad breath ta boot.  Good thing them veggies was slow, cause Sally Mae was able to collect her animal friends and skidaddle off the farm aforin? they did something nasty to her.  She?s a brave girl to, and she?s going back in today with a little bit of help from you folk.  It?s time to teach them evil spirits a thing or two about the benefits of clean country livin?.


----------



## Jeph

*My obfuscation in the ether is hereby officially rescinded!*

Right, a few things:

BRIKWARS: Noticed I'm no where near as familiar with the 2001 rules as I thought I was, so everything will no officially use the 2000 rules set. You'll find that model statting is much quicker with it. Rel, I haven't heard anything from your friend, and Corlon, it'll use legoes. We won't be using the SP supplement though--god that was annoying.  Once again, I can provide small vehicle-only units (red or blue), but they wouldn't have any figs to go with them.

HENRY: Mutants and Masterminds? Hell yeah! I've never playe4d a supers game before, but I think I'd like it. You don't mind explainin' the rules a bit? Lesseeee...would an alien that comes from the center of the sun and rides a giant golden eagle fit?


----------



## Rel

I appreciate you offering to run a game, Solenopsis.  There's one more piece of info that I need if you don't mind and that is when you want to run it.

Right now, I don't have anybody signed up for my afternoon Orcz game so if you run it then, I may cancel my game and play in yours (in which case I think I'd like to run Sheriff Jed).  If you want to run it in the morning and are planning to come for the whole day, feel free to be the first to grab a slot in my game.

Let me know what you want to do as soon as you can.


----------



## Solenopsis

I would like to run in the morning and play Gouge in your game that afternoon.  I'm assuming with additional player slots open more people will want to attend.  This would also accomodate walk-ins.


----------



## Rel

Solenopsis said:
			
		

> *I would like to run in the morning and play Gouge in your game that afternoon.  I'm assuming with additional player slots open more people will want to attend.  This would also accomodate walk-ins. *




Great!  I'll go and add it now.


----------



## Shemeska

*prod* To those in my game, you should have gotten an email from me, except for one of you whose email address I don't have. so give me a bit of a poke if you havn't done so already for possible character ideas, etc. Under a month till the day, and I hate to do things on the fly.


----------



## Rel

BUMP FOR JUSTICE!


----------



## Henry

Gencon is done, I am recovered from massive lack of sleep, and it's time to really devote myself to the NC Game Day! Woo Hoo!

Jeph, glad to hear from you! E-mail me on that character concept - Since you are unfamiliar with the rules, if you want to describe said character in your e-mail, I can put him together for you, if you'd like.

I need to get up with the others who wanted to do characters, also. It's about time to playtest my adventure, and having the PC's I'm running with will be helpful.


----------



## Lola

The gods have heard my cry... and mailed me a pack of coupons, including one for Brugger's.  Anyone willing to meet me out there so that I can get both free bagels and free cream cheese (Darn that "one per customer" limitation to Heck!) ? If I bring nothing else of interest to the games, I will provide the carbs!  Because, y'know, if a girl doesn't look to her own bagels, who will? And does anyone have any special requests? Poppyseed? Garlic?


----------



## TheDMsGirl

*I wanna play!!*

I would like to play in the "Down and Dirty on the Farm" game as Aunt Betty.  I'd also like to play in the "Orcz Reducz" game, whatever character you deem fit, but I'm used to playing arcane spellcasters and rogues.


----------



## Rel

*Re: I wanna play!!*



			
				TheDMsGirl said:
			
		

> *I would like to play in the "Down and Dirty on the Farm" game as Aunt Betty.  I'd also like to play in the "Orcz Reducz" game, whatever character you deem fit, but I'm used to playing arcane spellcasters and rogues.  *




I was hoping you'd be able to make it, DMsGirl.  I'll go add you to those respective games right now.

If somebody else could meet Lola to get the bagels and cream cheese, that'd be great.  I'll do it if I need to, but I'd rather try and get to Talley early to set up and handle any issues that arise.


----------



## Rel

This bit of hot air will provide this thread with some bouancy.


----------



## Jon Potter

Rel- Is this strictly an EN-World thing, or have you considered posting a flier (or some such) in some of the local game stores? I noticed several similar items on the counter at Hobby Masters on Creedmoor today and the thought popped into my head.

I'm sure you'd get more players. But with the games as full as they are already that may not be a great thing! And there's no telling who'll show up.

Anyway, it's a random thought that I wanted to mention. Take it for what it is.

Personally, I'm getting excited to sit down at a table and play after low these many years. I'm quite certain that my role-playing muscles are in fine shape, but my mechanics..? We'll see. You'll have to excuse the rust.  

BTW, NCSU Code Monkey, if you see this, I still haven't heard from you about character creation guidelines for Against All Ooze. Still interested, unless you've decided to go strictly pre-gen, but I haven't heard one way or t'other.


----------



## Lola

Wow, the response of volunteer bagel-carriers is just overwhelming. Come on, all ya gotta do is show up a few minutes early! 

Jon, you'll probably get better results if you email NCSUCodeMonkey directly. He claims to be fairly busy with school, but a gentle email nudge got him working on my character. (For which I would like to say thanks)


----------



## Jon Potter

Lola said:
			
		

> *Wow, the response of volunteer bagel-carriers is just overwhelming. Come on, all ya gotta do is show up a few minutes early!
> *




Okay. You guilted me into it!  

Getting thee early is no sweat. Not like my daughter won't have me up at 5:30 anyway!

But please, you must promise, no singing Barry Manilow!


----------



## Rel

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *Rel- Is this strictly an EN-World thing, or have you considered posting a flier (or some such) in some of the local game stores? I noticed several similar items on the counter at Hobby Masters on Creedmoor today and the thought popped into my head.
> 
> I'm sure you'd get more players. But with the games as full as they are already that may not be a great thing! And there's no telling who'll show up.
> 
> Anyway, it's a random thought that I wanted to mention. Take it for what it is. *




Jon, what we decided when planning the last ENWorld NC Game Day was that if we posted too many fliers that it would quickly become something other than an "ENWorld" game day.  Not that that would necessarily be a bad thing but it wasn't really our goal.

Instead, I'd prefer if the various folks signed up to attend would prod those in their regular game groups or people they meet at the hobby shop to attend.  At least that way they have some direct affiliation with an ENWorld member (even if only briefly).

So call up your non-ENWorld gaming pals and point them at this thread.  If they aren't computer savy or don't want to register at ENWorld, no problem.  Just forward their desires for games to the thread and I'll sign them up.

Three weeks to go and I'm getting excited!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Well I haven't gotten the chance to check-in for quite some time, but I'm glad to see everything going so smoothly.  Thanks to several gentle nudges  I put aside my research for a bit to type up character creation rules for "Against All Ooze."  Everyone who requested them should have them now. Please let me know if there are any difficulties.

Matt


----------



## Jeph

Woohoo! Just got back from a week in Belgium and Germany. I must say, Antwerp is more cozy than Brusseles, but Brusseles has better seafood.  Practicing my german outside of the school year was definitely a plus, too, but a 7 1/2 hour plane trip home, and missing my connection flight...blech. Finding 15 d6 marked in Chinese at my doorstep when I got home was most definitely a plus, though. 

Ah, good to be back... And I finally get to check in on all the thread acticity again.  Looks like things go well! Henry, I compose an email even as we speak...type...I type...yeah.

Lesseeeee, where was I?
Ah yes.
-- Jeff


----------



## Lola

Thanks Jon! And don't worry, "Copacabana" is the only Manilow song I can stomach. I'm planning to get onto campus at about 8, park on Morrill and walk over to Brugger's, arriving at 8:10ish. That work for you?


----------



## Jon Potter

Lola said:
			
		

> *Thanks Jon! And don't worry, "Copacabana" is the only Manilow song I can stomach.*



That's good to hear. I had visions of Mandy.



> *I'm planning to get onto campus at about 8, park on Morrill and walk over to Brugger's, arriving at 8:10ish. That work for you? *




Sounds good!


----------



## Henry

I don't know why I didn't think about it, but I went ahead and added Templetroll to the Mutants and Masterminds line-up.

Everything goes well - I playtested the game with my group last weekend, and they enjoyed it so much they wanted to continue the game this week!  Hopefully it will go over as well at Gameday (once I shave about an hour off of it).


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *Everything goes well - I playtested the game with my group last weekend, and they enjoyed it so much they wanted to continue the game this week!  Hopefully it will go over as well at Gameday (once I shave about an hour off of it). *




See folks, this is the kind of Quality Assurance that you can look forward to at NC Game Days.  Our staff of expert GM's make sure to fully test the adventures that will be run there to insure that you will have a good time.

I myself have run my Orcz game already to make sure it goes smoothly.  The game devolved into a massive slugfest where the party was hopelessly outnumbered and suffered a Total Party Kill*.  So, like Henry, I'd say mine's just about perfect.

I can't wait to inflict it on, er...I mean run it for, the folks at Game Day!



*Actually, it was a close thing, but nobody died.  I guess it still does need some tweaking.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Two weeks away, and on page four?! I don't think so!


----------



## Rel

I was going to bump it if you hadn't, NCSUCM.  Actually, I was going to lob an idea out there and see if anybody was interested.

Would anybody feel like getting together for a bit the night before Game Day and just having a couple beers (or other refreshing beverage of your choice) and hanging out?  I've got no particular place or time in mind as of yet, but if folks were interested, I'm sure we could find someplace relatively convenient to most of us.

It would give us a chance to work out any last minute details before Game Day and just hang out and chat.  Having read many of the recent GenCon threads, that seems to have been almost as enjoyable an aspect of the gathering as the games.

If folks are not interested or can't swing the extra evening, in light of the fact that most of us are devoting all day Saturday to the event, no problem.  Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Well I'm up for it, of course, I live in Raliegh


----------



## Henry

I'll have to get back with you by Sunday on this, but I love the idea. It's about a 2 1/2  to 3 hour car trip to get to Raleigh, so I won't be rolling in until 8:00 or so; also, Togamario ain't drinkin' agebut that shouldn't be a problem.

For myself, I'm a tea-totaller, but that never stopped me from socializing before.


----------



## Jon Potter

I live in Raleigh and am quite the opposite of a teetotaller. You'll have to put me down as a maybe, though. I'm Hesitant to beg off on the family Friday night as well since I'll be playing the part of the absentee father all day Saturday.

It does sound appealing, though.


----------



## Jon Potter

_Double Post_


----------



## Rel

I wouldn't propose that we have this thing at a bar per se.  There are a number of folks that might be interested who are not of legal drinking age and bars can sometimes be so noisy that we'd have a hard time talking anyway.  Maybe a restaurant with outside seating (assuming we aren't being deluged by yet another thunderstorm).

As far as when, I probably wouldn't be able to get there until 8:00 or so anyway.  We put my daughter down to bed at around 7-7:30 and so I could try and get there after that.  If it works out for others to get together earlier, feel free.

We've still got a couple weeks to go, so no rush on a final decision.  If anybody has further ideas on some place for a cool drink and some idle chatter to cap off the week, fire away.  And we're still looking to fill most of the slots for two games, so bug the folks in your regular game groups that aren't signed up.


----------



## Lola

What about a pub-like place, such as Tir Na Nog? (I haven't been there, and would love to go... and it's close enough for me to taxi there and back should I choose to drink.)

Of course, there are other pub/resturants scattered around the triangle area...


----------



## Shemeska

Tir Na Nog is a fun place, went there last year for a friends birthday party. And there's a wonderful little story behind it too... nothing so fun as watching a crazy friend acting crazy and eventually tripping over his own chair and falling on the floor of the pub. Well the manager walks over looking concerned and says, "I think you've had enough to drink sir... are you alright?" well we all look at the manager, and truthfully answer to him, "Actually, he's had the least to drink of any of us here tonight, he's completely sober, he's normally that way."

To say nothing of the attempt at scottish dancing or something in the parking lot afterwards that led to some more falling down and lots of laughing on our parts.

But I was talking about the pub and not crazy people originally wasn't I? Heh. Good pub, portions or food are a little small IIRC, but a fun place. I might be up for it the night before game day, depends when I have to pick up a friend at one of the local train stations.


----------



## Jon Potter

Well, my friend who had been saying all along how much he wanted to come to Game Day II has officially said that he can't come.  

So he's one less potential player.


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Oy, Henry -- my char for the M&M game's been sent to ya via e-mail.  Let's bust up on some Fusigoids!!!


----------



## Henry

UPDATE: I changed Drowdude's slot to a friend of Hand of Vecna's, who goes by the screenname of "Mister Book"  I'm sorry to know that Our Favorite Spider-Guy couldn't make it, but Hopefully our M&M game will still kick butt and take names (in Silver-Age Style, of course).


----------



## Rel

Very good, Henry.  I too was hoping that Drowdude would manage to find a way to attend, but we'll just have to try and catch him next time.

I still don't have any strong preference for where we do our Friday night hang out.  Part of me would really like to try and have it someplace with outdoor seating, but considering the weather we've been having, that might not be a great plan.  I do like Tir Na Nog and the atmosphere is certainly good but my concerns there are that it is fairly "bar-like" and I don't know if they card people on weekend nights.  Also, it is a popular place for live music which could mean that it is crowded and loud.

One other place that pops to mind is Newton's Southwest on Harrison Avenue in Cary.  It is right off I-40 and should be fairly easy to get to.  It has the advantage of a large outdoor patio (assuming no band is playing that night) and huge tables indoors.  The food is good and big and it is more a restaurant than a bar.  But I still won't be offended if folks would rather we go somewhere else.  So long as there are chairs and something wet to drink, I'll be happy.

On the matter of Game Day itself, we're coming down the home stretch so if there are any gamers out there that you know who aren't already coming, invite them along.  We've still got plenty of open slots.   Also, I've noticed that several folks are signed up for a morning slot or afternoon slot but not both.  If that's by design, great.  If you're planning on being there most of the day, feel free to grab one of the available slots.

That's about all I've got for now.  Expect more messages from me in varying degrees of panic or excitement as we get closer to Game Day.


----------



## Lola

For other options, there's a Cinelli's Pizza in Cary and one in Raleigh. Supposedly, they do groups pretty well. I checked out the menu, and it seems like a pretty good selection for a "pizza place". They also have beer and wine. Kind of like Olive Garden. Any other ideas? Oh, and if you don't care where but might show up, a headcount would probably be helpful. 

This is getting more and more food-oriented... must be my magic gastronomic influence!


----------



## Henry

Lola said:
			
		

> *For other options, there's a Cinelli's Pizza in Cary*




[yoda voice]Hmmm... interesting, this Cinelli's Pizza is![/yoda voice]

I invited several of my game group along, but no luck. Leave the state?!?! Are you daft!?!?! 

(Actually, one of them traveled with me to Gencon, so I don't blame him for not wanting to pack again or have an early road trip, even if only for a couple of days...)


----------



## Lola

Cinelli's Pizza 

Click on the pot to get to the menu. Mmmmmm, white pizza.


----------



## Jeph

BAH! Nothing can beat Lilly's Pizza (at five points)!

And bump.


----------



## Lola

Lilly's is good... but only if I can get a ride out there. I stay far, far away from five points, especially with all the construction between my house and there.


----------



## Jon Potter

I would argue that Lilly's is a less-than optimal choice given the seating situation. They have limited outdoor seating and I've never been there when that it was crowded. Sitting inside is an option, but last time I was there it was really loud indside. Granted, I haven't been there in a while, but that's not very conducive to chatting, IMO.

Plus I think their pizza's a little too soggy 9 times out of 10.

Anyway, I've never been to or even heard of Cinelli's Pizza prior to Lola's mention of it, so I can't voice an informed opnion about that place.


----------



## Rel

Never been to Cinelli's but it looks like a good location from the picture on the website.  My boss just said that he's heard from a reliable source (i.e. a "fat man") that the food is great.

With due respect to Jeph, I'd rather stay away from Five Points.  I can never find a place to park there.

Edit:  Just found out that one of the guys from my game group is going to be able to make the afternoon slot so I added him to my Orcz Reducz game as Thag.


----------



## Lola

Cinelli's in Cary is one of the "best picks" for pizza and Italian places at citysearch.com (the user reviews were gushingly good for the most part) and got 3 stars at triangle.com. Is it to be assumed that we're considering the Cary location? There is another one in Raleigh. Obviously, I'm pimping this place, but I've never had a bad time with a group of people in an Italian resturant.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Hey Against All Ooze players, I need minis! I own exactly eight un-painted minis, which will work fine for the game, but if any of you have tackleboxes full of exciting and painted minis, then that would be preferable. Just ask my players, I think they get tired of every evil boss being the beholder fig 

Matt


----------



## Rel

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *Hey Against All Ooze players, I need minis! I own exactly eight un-painted minis, which will work fine for the game, but if any of you have tackleboxes full of exciting and painted minis, then that would be preferable. Just ask my players, I think they get tired of every evil boss being the beholder fig
> 
> Matt *




I don't exactly have the world's largest mini collection, Matt.  But if you can give me some idea as to what you're looking for, I might be able to come up with a few that were appropriate.  Of course I don't have many that are "oozelike" but Play-Doh is cheap.

Everybody knows that it just isn't a NC Game Day until the Play-Doh comes out.  

Oh, and I know for a fact that Lola's got minis for her character alread.  I seent em' with my own eyes.


----------



## Lola

Not only do I have my own mini, I just found the glue to put'er together with! Hopefully, I can maintain a light hand. Otherwise, I'll pick one of my others, and she can be an ooze monster...  I have two others that might suit if female characters are needed. 

I'd suggest "Nickelodeon Gak" for the ooze, but that might stain a battle mat. I'm not too sure that it's not _too_ oozy, either. Just a thought.


----------



## jlhorner1974

NCSUCM, I can bring a mini for my character, if you want.  If you know what class/race/sex my char will be, I can find something.


----------



## Jon Potter

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *Hey Against All Ooze players, I need minis!
> *





Sorry, Matt! I don't own any.

I had a 50+ collection back in the dark days of 1E, but I gave it away to my cousin during my role-playing hiatus.

I wonder if he's still got them squirreled away somewhere...

But anyway, I don't have any to bring, sadly.


----------



## jlhorner1974

I actually have a bunch of minis.  If there are some you need, let me know.


----------



## hyperpower

*Signin' up...*

Hey Rel,

Long time lurker, first time poster.  Wanting to register for game day finally gave me the impetus to get off my sorry keister and register.

Let me see.... I'd like to join your afternoon/evening orcs game as Gronka Thonka so long as the slot is still open.  I'm also calling dibs on the role of the Sherriff in Solenopsis' farm game.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone at game day.  I'm now going to go perform the necessary rituals over my dice so they role well.

Ciao!


----------



## Rel

*Re: Signin' up...*



			
				hyperpower said:
			
		

> *Let me see.... I'd like to join your afternoon/evening orcs game as Gronka Thonka so long as the slot is still open.  I'm also calling dibs on the role of the Sherriff in Solenopsis' farm game.
> *




Welcome aboard!  I'll go add you to those games now.

Edit:  Oh, and feel free to join us on Friday night before Game Day for food, drink and company (location to be announced but I'm leaning toward Cinelli's Pizza).


----------



## Lola

*mini mania!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *Oh, and feel free to join us on Friday night before Game Day for food, drink and company (location to be announced but I'm leaning toward Cinelli's Pizza). *




WHOOT! 



Today I have learned something very important. Krazy Glue is evil.

Tomorrow I would like to learn the name of the [censored] who thought it would be a good idea to have her hand and sword come packaged seperate from her body. In return, he shall learn the exquisite feeling of my boot up his [censored], and [censored][censored][censored].


----------



## hyperpower

Krazy Glue is simply a tool.  But a powerful one.  It can be used for good, but should it fall into the wrong hands, it could be a potent instrument of EVIL!

Har.... takes me back to my days of table-top wargaming.  Hours on end spent glueing minis together for my army.  At the end, I was stuck to everything in sight, but the fumes made it all worthwhile.


----------



## Henry

"Duct Tape is like the force - It has a light side, a dark side, and it binds the universe together." 

Lola, your Krazy Glue experience reminds me why I gave up on mini's a long time ago. My mini's look like , and I use counters, and once a secondary market springs up for WotC's cheap plastic mini's, I'm so there!

All is planned for my M&M game, and I'll be glad to see all the participants there!


----------



## Lola

Fume? There were supposed to be fumes? Now I feel cheated.   Darn my well ventilated work area!

Actually, now that it's had a day to set, it's pretty solid, and looks good! But glue is as far as I go. I'm NOT going to sit there with an eensy-weensy paintbrush pretending to actually posess hand-eye coordination.


----------



## Henry

Come, they told me, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
To NC Game Day, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
d20 Games we play, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
We do this the entire day, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
rumpa-pum-BUMP! rumpa-pum-BUMP!
There'll be yummy bagels, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
When we come.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *Come, they told me, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
> To NC Game Day, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
> d20 Games we play, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
> We do this the entire day, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
> rumpa-pum-BUMP! rumpa-pum-BUMP!
> There'll be yummy bagels, par-umpa-pum-BUMP!
> When we come. *




Henry, this was somehow simultaneously very entertaining and very disturbing.  Much like I hear your d20 Modern game at the last Game Day was.

Very appropriate.


----------



## Solenopsis

I'd like to sign up more victims for my game.  Brenda will be playing  the now-homeless Sally May McEwen.  Micah will be filling in as her love interest, the guilt ridden but randy Cousin Bobby.  And a mysterious unnamed stranger shall fill the role of the addled inebriate, Father McCallister, who has yet to realize the sinful ways of his congregants.

For those of you still thinking of signing on, this leaves open the role of Deputy John, the embittered lawman with the gimpy leg and a mouth full rotten teeth and worse breath.

See ya'll saturday.

Solenopsis


----------



## Rel

Solenopsis said:
			
		

> *I'd like to sign up more victims for my game.  Brenda will be playing  the now-homeless Sally May McEwen.  Micah will be filling in as her love interest, the guilt ridden but randy Cousin Bobby.  And a mysterious unnamed stranger shall fill the role of the addled inebriate, Father McCallister, who has yet to realize the sinful ways of his congregants.
> 
> For those of you still thinking of signing on, this leaves open the role of Deputy John, the embittered lawman with the gimpy leg and a mouth full rotten teeth and worse breath.
> 
> See ya'll saturday.
> 
> Solenopsis *




All taken care of.  I can't wait to meet "Mysterious Unnamed Stranger".


----------



## Solenopsis

*slot mysteriously reopens*

The role of Father McCallister is once again open, as the mysterious stranger is under time constraints that keep him from the morning session.  If you ever wanted to be an evil-smiting Bible thumper who smells of elderberry wine, now's you're great opportunity.


----------



## Rel

I'll go update that now.  If he can't make the morning session, he could still come for the late session.  I've still got one slot open in Orcz Reducz.

One other minor change:  I got my Thonka's mixed up when I posted my original lineup of orcs.  Honka's the Cleric and Gronka wears the Stinking Hide of Grumsh.  As a result, I'm going to switch who's playing who to reflect the choice of character classes instead of the names.  Sorry for the mixup.  But those orcs...they all look alike (except Mugnutz the Blue).


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

So, where's the Friday nite gig going to be held? I've seen a lot of leaning and suggesting, but very little deciding. 

Oh, and looking back through the posts for this, I noticed that the gathering time is 8:30. That's perfect, and should work fine, but technically Talley doesn't open until 9. Should be no worries, though, because the building is usually open well before that time.  On the off chance that the building is closed, I suggest meeting on the steps on the south side of the building (that's the side across from the gym).  Let me know if there are any questions.

Matt


----------



## Lola

Er, maybe I just missed it, but if the student center is open... what room are we in? While I doubt finding a gathering of people there at 8:30 on a Saturday will be an epic level task, it would be nice to know just in case.


----------



## Rel

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *So, where's the Friday nite gig going to be held? I've seen a lot of leaning and suggesting, but very little deciding.
> *




Unless there is some strong opposition that I'm not aware of, let's just go with Cinelli's.  As far as location goes, I'm flexible.  The Cary site would be better for me but I think I may be in the minority in that regard.

Henry, where are you staying/coming from to get there?  I would probably push to make things convenient for you since you'll have been on the road all afternoon by that point.

As far as Talley not being officially open until 9:00, it certainly wasn't a problem last time.  But, if we have to, I suppose that we can hang out on the step and eat bagels and coffee for 30 minutes.

Lola, I don't recall specifically which room we have this time.  I'm sure NCSUCM can clue us in there.  I do know that we are going to be squeezed into a smaller space than last time.  We'll just have to make do as best we can.


----------



## Henry

Rel said:
			
		

> Henry, where are you staying/coming from to get there?  I would probably push to make things convenient for you since you'll have been on the road all afternoon by that point.




I'll be driving in on I-40 - Togamario won't be able to make it Friday night (working), so I'm driving straight to the pizza place first. I'll check in with him after we break.

Therefore, the Cinelli's in Raleigh (Six Forks Rd.) sounds best for me, because T. lives in the Northeast sector outside the Beltway, but Cary is not that far outta the way either. Another 20 minutes doesn't really faze me when I've been driving a couple hours anyway.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll be driving in on I-40 - Togamario won't be able to make it Friday night (working), so I'm driving straight to the pizza place first. I'll check in with him after we break.
> 
> Therefore, the Cinelli's in Raleigh (Six Forks Rd.) sounds best for me, because T. lives in the Northeast sector outside the Beltway, but Cary is not that far outta the way either. Another 20 minutes doesn't really faze me when I've been driving a couple hours anyway.  *




We'll go with the Six Forks Rd. location then.  I'd assume that you'll be able to find it with no problems, Henry.  But if you get in the area in advance of the proposed meeting time and don't feel like waiting by yourself for the rest of us at Cinelli's, you're welcome to come by my house.  I live south of Raleigh, about 10 minutes off I-40 and I can give you directions if you need them.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Yeah, it probably would help to know where we're having this, eh? The Game Day will be held in the Blue Room, which is room 4111 (that's on fourth floor Talley). The easiest way for everyone to get there will probably be the elevators on the ground floor, although there are stairs for the athletically inclined. Rel, that room information would probably look really spiffy on the first page where it will catch everyone's eye 

As for the size issue, I'm hoping that it won't be a problem. The woman I spoke with in the reservations office seemed to believe that four tables would be a tight squeeze, however the Talley website claims the blue room can hold 56-70 people with this setup: “Conference Style (6 8-foot tables)”.

So we should be just fine

Matt


----------



## Rel

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *As for the size issue, I'm hoping that it won't be a problem. The woman I spoke with in the reservations office seemed to believe that four tables would be a tight squeeze, however the Talley website claims the blue room can hold 56-70 people with this setup: “Conference Style (6 8-foot tables)”.*




That seems a bit contradictory, but we'll just roll with it.  We're all creative folks and I'm certain we can come up with a solution that works.

I'll go add the Blue Room reference to the schedule post.


----------



## Ruined

Slight change of my plans. Turns out some people have been planning something for me Saturday night, and I need to go do that. But I've decreed that my morning is sacred, and I have to go play in the Planescape game.

So unfortunately, please take me off the list for Henry's Mutants & Masterminds game. One day, I'll get to play in his game. One day.


----------



## Rel

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> *So unfortunately, please take me off the list for Henry's Mutants & Masterminds game. One day, I'll get to play in his game. One day. *




I'll take care of that now.  Glad you can still make it for part of the day.

BTW, I'm pretty sure I saw you last week on Thursday afternoon outside the North Hills Office Building on Six Forks Road.  Was that you?  I'd have stopped to say hi but I was in my truck turning left onto the beltline at the time.


----------



## Ruined

Yeah man, that was me. My office is located there. In fact [whispers quietly]  I'm here right now...  [end whisper]

Good eyes, Mr. Rel.  You work nearby? We could probably set up lunch or something one day.


----------



## Rel

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> *Yeah man, that was me. My office is located there. In fact [whispers quietly]  I'm here right now...  [end whisper]
> 
> Good eyes, Mr. Rel.  You work nearby? We could probably set up lunch or something one day. *




*chuckles*  It is indeed a small world.  I work probably about 1,000 feet from you.  I'm in the Six Forks Office Park just on the other side of the beltline.  I could literally jog to your office in less than 5 minutes.

Lola and I often go have coffee at the Starbucks just across the street from you.  We'll definately have to do lunch sometime soon.


----------



## Henry

Some more bad news to report - My good buddy Togamario also reports that in addition to not being able to make it to the Friday Get-together, He will also not be able to make it to the Game Day.  He will likely show up after 6:00 pm, and will be all for getting together for dinner afterwards, but will not be there until then, due to work.

So, I've taken his name off of the roster as well. What this means is that we have up to two open spots!

Come one come all! If you've never played Mutants and Masterminds, or have never played a super-hero RPG before, now's your chance to play the best one ever made! (It says so on the cover! )


----------



## Lola

The Raleigh location of Cinelli's is actually called "Ristorante Cinelli" and is right behind the Rock-Ola cafe. It's a little more upscale, so it would probably help for us to have a "try to be there at..." time to shoot for and a vague headcount.

*Edit* Erm, there seems to be something missing from the Raleigh version of the Cinelli's menu... namely, pizza. So I don't know if they serve it there or if it was just a website oversight. Is that going to be a problem if they don't have it, or can we do pasta n' stuff?


----------



## Rel

I need to get some lunch anyway so I'm going to run up there and check this place out right...now.


----------



## Rel

Okay, I'm back from Cinelli's.  I didn't eat there but I checked the place out and here's what I have to report:

As far as layout goes, the place is close to perfect.  Plenty of seating, especially outside, both under a canopy and out on the sidewalk.  The food looks mouthwateringly good.  It is definately the sort of place I would take my wife if I was feeling affectionate (or if I wanted HER to feel affectionate  ).

However, it is not the sort of place that I think would be best for our Friday night gathering.  First off, it's damn expensive.  Their dinner menu had nothing on it less than $14 short of a house salad or bowl of soup.  It also doesn't strike me as the sort of place where folks will feel comfortable hanging out over a couple of cold drinks and maybe an appetizer or two for a few hours.  It seems more like the kind of place they would want you to get in, get fed, go home and free up the table.

As we are only a couple days away from the event, the need for some sort of quick decision on this is clear.  So I propose we do one of the following:

Get together at the shopping center at the corner of Six Forks Road and Lassiter Mill Road.  This place has a Starbucks Coffee if that's your thing.  There's a burger joint there called Pharoahs (open till 9) that makes good burgers, fries, hot dogs and a mean chicken salad sandwich.  Panera's bakery is also around the corner.  There's something for almost everyone.  The only potential drawbacks are that all the seating is outdoors so if it is bloody awful hot or we get a terrible thunderstorm, it might not be the best place to be, and there is no alcohol to be had there (I don't regard this as that big a deal but felt it worth mentioning).

OR

The Applebees at Six Forks and Wake Forest Road.  This is pretty much a known quantity so I won't belabor the point.  There is a broad range of food that is good in that well known Applebeesesque sort of way, for a decent range of prices.  There is beer and other adult beverages if that's your thing.  And of course that most wonderous of foods:  Chicken Fried Steak.

OR

We could also abort back to Cinelli's in Cary. (as per Henry's suggestion)  The big advantage there is that they serve pizza (the Raleigh location only has it at lunch) and, from the look of things, the price per person would be much lower that way.

What say ye?

I'll make a final call on this by Thursday night so folks can check the thread Friday morning and know for sure where we're meeting up.


----------



## Henry

I'll throw a final stab in there:

We could also abort back to Cinelli's in Cary. After all, the main reason we planned there was just to shave 20 minutes off my drive time. That's no biggie, and since I'm stopping by Rel's place beforehand anyway, Cary is just as close to me as it is for him.

If Cinelli's-Cary is not a good choice for any reason OTHER than my drive time, I'm cool with the Applebee's.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *We could also abort back to Cinelli's in Cary. After all, the main reason we planned there was just to shave 20 minutes off my drive time. That's no biggie, and since I'm stopping by Rel's place beforehand anyway, Cary is just as close to me as it is for him.
> *




I edited that option into my post above, Henry.


----------



## Jeph

Right! No one's signed up to play Briwars (and I won't have time to stat units up is someone signs up now), so there will be a slight change of plans: In the morning slot, I will run a game for walk-ins (and anyone who might like to sign up now) using a very simple system based upon Risus and The Pool. The setting will be hard sci-fi post apoc kung fu commie hunting, and otherwise mostly open to player interpretation. I'm going to be using some awesome chinese dice purchased from Andy Kitowski for extra coolness. A bit more background:

*The System*
This is the resolution engine that I shall use:

---=Characters=---
Character creation is simple. First, mark down two points of Bonus. Then, divide 5 points among Archetypes, none of which can be rated above 3. Archetypes can be almost anything, from Fighter Pilot to Ex-Red Guard to Latent Psychic. However, the GM (I) should clear all archetypes--you won't get away with "badmofo" (unless you narrow down the meaning). 

---=Simple Resolution=---
First, describe your action, and then state what Archetype (if any) you will be using and if youwill be spending any Bonus. Then, based upon your description and how difficult the task is, the GM will hand up to three dice. Pick up extra dice equal to the number of Bonus points spent plus the rating of your Archetype, and roll away. If you get at least one 6 (the one that looks like an acrobatic midget), you succeed. More sixes means a better success. If you were going up against another character, the one with the most 6s succeeds.

---=Dramatic Resolution=---
This method is used for important character-against-character conflicts only, such as combat, struggling at the edge of a precipice, trials, etc. Go around the table from player to player. Everyone states what their character does, what archetype they are using, and how much Bonus they are spending. Then, the GM hands everyone up to 3 bonus dice and everyone rolls, as in Simple Resolution. Now's the fun part: each player may choose one character who rolled fewer 6s than them, and that target gains a point of Malus against the Archetype that they used this round. If the target used no Archetype, they gain a point of General Malus.

Whenever a character uses an Archetype that they have Malus against, they lose dice equal to the amount of Malus accumulated against that score. If you attempt an action with no Archetype and have General Malus, you are docked dice for that. In simple resolution, any roll made with zero dice automatically fails. In dramatic resolution, any character who rolls zero dice in a round is out of the going.

---=Bonus and Malus=---
Bonus can be spent for extra dice on a one for one basis, and is Good. Malus hurts, and is Bad. The GM will give out extra Bonus points when he likes what the characters do, be that fulfiling in character goals, awesome martial arts stunts, or bringing munchies--whatever. Likewise, Malus goes away at the GM's whim. For instance, if you lost a big law case, you might have all but one point of Malus vanish at the end of the scene, the remaining penalty representing a damaged reputation. Wounds from a grenade might stay for weeks, while a bruising might vanish when the scene changes. Things like that.

*The Setting*
As I said, hard scifi post apoc kung fu commie hunting. A bit more detail on that is most likely at hand:

---=Earth=---
Earth is, to be blunt, a dump. It was wasted in WWIII back in 2250, most of the 'western world' becoming a radioactiv dump. Now unly parts of Asia, Africa, and Australia are habitable, but thanks to the Red Earth Faction are in almost total Anarchy. In fact, the only semblance of govornment is the Australian Accord, a lose network of "police" and informants in norhtern Austrailia, the Phillipines, and a tiny corner of Asia. The Accord has no real power, but does have connections. It is govorned by a set of triplets, Walter, Amy, and Gabriel Wallace. Earth has three functioning space ports, one of which is under the cntrol of the Australian Accord. The other two are in South Africa and are controlled by one militia band or other, depending on the time of day. Earth has about 3 billion surviving inhabitants.

---=The Moon=---
The Moon is dotted with large city states, together supporting almost a billion citizens. The two largest are Luna Prime, the original colony, and New Washington, the only settlement with a sizeable military. Both are "bubble cities," but New Washington bosts the more interesting design, consisting of masses of smaller bubbles clumped together spreading across the landscape and reaching up into space. This is the result of overpopulation that does not effect Luna, as the first city's dome was created to be large enough to handle a huge amount of expansion, and is still mostly empty. The extra space has been turned into a massive mid-atlantic style forrest. Luna is govorned by the Council of Friends, consisting of the Friend of the People (who represents the citizens), the Friend of Merchants (who handles trade), and the Friend of Others (who handles dealings with the Red Earth Faction and Australian Accord). each serves a 3 year term, and their elections are set up so that one Friend is replaced each year. New Washington is govorned by the only AI to survive the REF's strikes, and is known only as "The President".


---=Mars=---
This is where we get the Commies and Kung Fu from.  Mars is govorned by the Red Earth Faction, a communist socialist govornment whose name represents both extreme anti-Earth sentiment and the desire to make Mars the new center of humanity (which they have succeeded at). Mars has been terriformed for almost two centuries, but the poor upkeep of the REF has lead to spreading deserts in the last few decades. 

The Faction is most definitely martially inclined. Their capitol city, the Tur d'Angeli, is a gigantic pillar of steel more than a mile across and two miles high, housing millions of factory workers, engineers, and soldiers. Around the tower is a sprawling military complex of mines, refineries, and shipyards, and the tower it's self is riddled with electromagnetic monorails. At the very center is the Chapel of the Red Guard, and elit unit of red-robed warriors loyal to the REF to the last. the Red Guard use a special form of mental conditioning to obtain a 'perfect martial art,' a mathematical process that allows them to calculate the best possible movements and actions in combat. They fight with a weapon known as the Neofoil, a three meter (!) length of needle thin metal that vbibrates at a high frequency, composed of an ultrahard alloy whose secret is closely guarded. At the bottom of 230 cm of blade is a one and two-thirds foot rubber and steel haft that contains the activation switch, a power source, and grips. When the enemy is out of reach, they employ light, all-plastic airguns that fire explosive rounds.

The Red Earth Faction, now about a century old, is responsible for the final destruction of Earth's government. In 2435 they carried out their plan to forcedly relocate civilization, descending upon the weak African nations, destroying their infrastructure, and abducting their children. From there they spread to the rest of the populated world and, when they were satisfied with their work, left. Now, fifty years later, there are few living who remember the old Earth with any accuracy, and they are quickly dying off (often aided by the Faction in their passing). Now, the Faction rules the largest human popluation base of four billion with an iron fist. The Red Earth Faction's govornment is divided into three parts: The Department of Geographical Affairs for maintaining the terraformation, the Department of Citizenry for (poorly) catering to the needs of the people, and the Department of Expansion for the military. The DoE is about twice as large as the other two sections combined, and, while no one officially has total control over the Faction, Department of Expansion Chairman Zakai Segel might as well.

---=Technology=---
In the way of transportation, modern space craft can reach the phenomenal speed of one Astronomical Unit every three hours. However, the fuel that this requires takes up a great amount of space, making trips of more than twice the distnce between the Earth and Mars impractical. The lunar and martian cities tend to make use of high speed electromagnetic monorails. Hydrogen fuel cell vehicles are used for venturing outside the lunar domes and away from the hivelike martian cities, and are the choice transportation on Earth.

Weapons: The most common kind of weapon to be found will be an electromagnetic railgun that fires highspeed streams of depleted uranium. The gun comes in various shapes, sizes, and brands; with varius sensor packages, rates of fire, and magazine sizes. Of course, knives are still popular (they always will be), but now often come with a switch that makes the blade vibrate at high frequency. One can also buy swords of this fashion, but they are usually quite impractical: kinves are subtle, guns have range, swords don't really fit either description. But they do look awesome, and that's always a plus. And hey, if you can knock off one of the Red Guard, there's always a Neofoil...

*Feel of Play*
Action, action, and more action, with a bit of martial arts, gunplay, and dogfighting thrown in. By the time the session's over, I don't want the Tur d'Angeli to have an inch not scored by Neofoil slashes and pocked with railgun ammo.

twa-dah! Anyone whose interested let me know.  I will provide a few sheets (containing places for stats, illustration/description, and the full rules) as well as 15 dice marked in chinese.

--Jeff


----------



## Shemeska

*GRIN* I'm very much looking forwards to this. 

*continues to stat up stuff and get everything 'just so'*


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Just spoke with the awesome Talley staff about an hour ago, and we've got the green light on room setup. Three 8 foot x 2 1/2 tables and one mega 8 foot x 5 foot table for large setups.  Now, back to working on the adventure...

Matt


----------



## Lola

I can go with either Applebee's or the Cary Cinelli's. I eat at Paneras pretty often, and Pharoah's is good but not really great, not to mention the possible rain in the forecast.


----------



## Jon Potter

Like Lola, either Applebee's or the Cinelli's is fine by me. The Applebee's is probably easier for me since I live north of 540, but if Cinelli's is right off I-40, that's really no sweat either and I'm willing to go with either one the group decides.

I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Shemeska

Applebees is fine, I've been there enough. Never been to Cinellis however. Now if nobody minds, remind me, is the dinner location for Friday night or Saturday evening. And regardless of date, what time are we looking at. I'll be driving from Greensboro so I'll need to plan accordingly or I'll get snarled in traffic between here and Durham.


----------



## Rel

I'm really glad to see everyone is getting as excited as I am.  A few salient points:

I'll try and do a drive by on the Cinelli's in Cary tomorrow afternoon to guage the suitability.  Regardless of whether we go there or Applebee's, I'm looking at getting there around 8:00 PM on Friday (FYI, Shemeska).  A late dinner on Saturday is also in the offing and that one is pretty firm at 9:00ish at the Rock-ola Cafe on Avent Ferry Road, just across from NC State campus where we'll be all day.  (My wife is jealous that I'm getting to eat out twice in one weekend so I'll probably be taking her to Cinelli's in the near future  ).

I'm glad to hear that we'll have room for four tables.  My id was screaming at me to call "dibs" on the big table but my game is the smallest of the three planned games for the morning slot, so I'll let somebody else have it.  I sure would like to swing a "double wide" table like I used at the last game day, but I'll manage with whatever is available.

Code Monkey, is there any chance we can get our hands on some of those smaller, square tables like were in the Walnut room last time?  They're not really big enough for gaming per se, but they make good surfaces to put GM crap on and give the players some added space to put their character sheets and dice on the main table.  Now that I think about it, if we don't have any assurances that we can grab a few of those, I'll toss my set of wooden TV trays in the truck and we can use those if we need to.  If anybody has an extra fold-up card table they want to bring, that couldn't hurt either.

But, like I said, I'm excited.  I'll play sitting on the floor if I have to.


----------



## Henry

The dinner that is the subject of the above poll is for Friday night.

Unless Rel contradicts me, we're still getting together after the Game day Saturday night also, likely at the Rock-Ola Cafe just down the street from the NCSU campus, like we did at the First Game Day.


----------



## Quasqueton

I didn't see it explicitly stated in the opening posts, so I'll ask here just to make sure:

Is this in the same building as last Game Day? I see we're in the Blue Room, of whatever building.

I've just sent my Planescape character sheet to Shemeska. Looking forward to much sneak attack fun. 

"I'm a skirmisher, not a thief. Dammit."

Quasqueton


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Rel said:
			
		

> *I'll try and do a drive by on the Cinelli's in Cary tomorrow afternoon...*



Erm...is that like, with a gun or something? Because, I'm pretty sure you can get arrested for stuff like that.  

I can ask for utility tables, sure. I had figured that a good portion of most of the single tables would be empty, so I didn't think of such a thing.   I'll check with Talley tomorrow.

Quasqueton, the game day will indeed be in the same building, and on the same floor. In fact, I think the blue room is across the hall from where we held it last time.

Matt


----------



## Shemeska

You'll have your sneak attack fun hopefully 

However I would like to announce that one of my friends who had a slot, Gabriel, won't be able to come down from Maryland as originally planned, and so I've got a slot left open in the game.

I'll leave the slot open till Saturday morning, but 7 levels of class or ecl race; looking for a wizard, sorcerer, psion, or perhaps druid character, since we've got rogues, fighters, and clerics already handled.

First come, first serve, though I'd prefer someone with at least some knowledge of the Planescape setting or the MotP and not a complete n00b to the system (DnD 3e). *grins* Makes my job easier for getting a hook ready on short notice and for character creation. 

Just ask for it here and email me, and I'll send the info on the game and character creation stuff.


----------



## Rel

This better work...

Even if I'd had a gun, NCSUCM, the folks at Cinelli's in Cary had nothing to fear, because I couldn't even find the place.  I think I found where it is supposed to be because I recognized the building but there was a different restaurant there.

If the boards wind up being down and this is the last message you see then assume that we'll meet at the Applebees at Six Forks Road and Wake Forest Road.  I'll be there at 8:00 but feel free to show up sooner if you like.

The alternative, if folks still have a hankering for italian food, would be Erico's Ristorante in Cary at the corner of Kildaire Farm Road and Maynard Road in the same shopping center as Fallen Orc Games.  The food is good, the prices are reasonable (they've got pizza too) and I think the atmosphere would suit us.

Tonight is your last chance to chime in on the decision.  I'll make a call one way or the other and the "official" result will be posted by morning.  Hopefully the boards will cooperate and stay up.


----------



## Lola

I say Applebee's. That way I can take a taxi over and down some Mudslides. But I shouldn't have a problem with anywhere else y'all pick.


----------



## Jon Potter

I vote Applebee's as well.

I can't believe I'm voting mass-market food over a local Italian joint, but Cary is like the Bermuda Triangle to me. I've lived here for 6+ years and still manage to get lost in Cary at least half the time.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Update on the room set-up: I received an e-mail today from the staff of Talley with a diagram of our room layout.  I had been worried that the room would not be big enough to support double tables, but I may have been wrong. They are going to play with putting four 5 ft x 6ft tables in the room (that's what we did at the last game day).  Assuming it fits without us sitting in our neighbor's lap, we will go with that setup.  That means nice, big tables for everyone! 

Talley rocks.

If the setup is not feasible, and we go with the 8ft tables instead, I'm not sure that there will be room for card-table sized stuff, but TV tray tables would probably be OK.

Matt


----------



## Henry

Applebees, Ahoy! 

See you tonight, Rel.


----------



## Rel

Indeed, Applebees it is.

NCSUCodeMonkey, pleased don't let me forget, assuming that everything goes fine on Saturday, to write a thank you note and commendation to the folks at Talley.  It sure seems like they have been very accomadating to all our requests.  Especially considering that this is costing us NOTHING, they deserve a big pat on the back.

I'm looking forward to seeing many of you tonight and all of you tomorrow.

I'm not quite sure how many to expect tonight but I'm going to assume somewhere around 8 or so.  I think I'll call ahead to Applebees and set us a reservation.  That'll be Noah, party of 8  .


----------



## Henry

Should'a been "Morrus, party of 8", but oh, well. 

See you all there!

-H


----------



## Henry

Rel, this is something I think we wished we had done in hindsight last time, but could you print out a list of everyone signed up the morning of before you go to game day? That way, it'll be up-to-date, and we'll also have a list of who's supposed to be there.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *Rel, this is something I think we wished we had done in hindsight last time, but could you print out a list of everyone signed up the morning of before you go to game day? That way, it'll be up-to-date, and we'll also have a list of who's supposed to be there. *




Actually, we had such a list last time and I'm planning on printing out the schedule before I leave work today so we should have it this time too.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Anybody out there willing to bring a DVD player? I'm borrowing a copy of The Gamers, and I could bring a TV. It's only 45 minutes long so it would probably fit in the lunch break (for people who aren't going far to get food). Just a thought . I don't want to try and cram _too_ much in to one day, but it is a funny flick. Anyway, let me know if you're interested in bringing a player.

Matt


----------



## Rel

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *Anybody out there willing to bring a DVD player? I'm borrowing a copy of The Gamers, and I could bring a TV. It's only 45 minutes long so it would probably fit in the lunch break (for people who aren't going far to get food). Just a thought . I don't want to try and cram too much in to one day, but it is a funny flick. Anyway, let me know if you're interested in bringing a player.
> 
> Matt *




My DVD players is enmeshed in a tangle of wires at the back of my entertainment center.  I don't see unpluging it to bring to Game Day, plus I'm lugging a ton of stuff already.  But I'd love to see The Gamers.  If it doesn't work out to watch it at Game Day maybe we could get together some other time in the near future.

Regarding tonight's gathering at Applebees, I just called them and they DON'T take reservations.  I was also advised that they tend to be pretty busy on Friday nights around 8:00.  The bartender (which is who I spoke with) advised somebody to get there a bit early (15-20 minutes) to reserve us a spot.  I'm probably not going to be able to swing that so if somebody else wants to take point on this one, I'd appreciate it.  

If that doesn't work out then we'll just have to mill around outside and talk with each other for 20 minutes while they get us a table ready.  Hardly the end of the world.


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Hand o' Vecna, to the rescue!  I can bring my DVD player, _but_ since I'm only playing in one game (Henry's afternoon _Mutants & Masterminds_ game), I was planning to use the morning to run some errands and do some cleaning up at my place.  'Course, if enough people persuaded me to come in the morning....

    Also, due to unforseen monetary shortages, plus a lack of a vehicle, I won't be able to join y'all for dinner at Applbee's in Cary tonight, nor will I be able to join you for dinner at Rockola Cafe after Gamer Day (unless I find a 10-spot in my couch cushions)  

    Oh, Henry, did you ever get my reply to the 2 questions/comments you'd asked about my character via e-mail?


----------



## Henry

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Oh, Henry, did you ever get my reply to the 2 questions/comments you'd asked about my character via e-mail? *




10-4; all is cool. You taught me something new about Energy Fields, too.


----------



## Rel

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Hand o' Vecna, to the rescue!  I can bring my DVD player, but since I'm only playing in one game (Henry's afternoon Mutants & Masterminds game), I was planning to use the morning to run some errands and do some cleaning up at my place.  'Course, if enough people persuaded me to come in the morning....*




You just KNOW you want to get "Down and Dirty on the Farm" in the morning slot, don't you?  Don't you?

And, BTW, "Hand o'Vecna, to the rescue!" is something I bet most folks don't hear for their entire gaming careers.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

I think Hand 'o Vecna would make a perfect Father McCallister...with the good book in your left hand and a longsword in the right. Playing an inebriated preacher is MUCH better than running errands, methinks.  I'll bring the DVD and TV tomorrow regardless, and if we wind up with a player then that'll be a fun lunchtime activity.

Rel, I'll try to get to the Applebee's a little early tonight and request a table for Morrus, party of 8.

Matt


----------



## jlhorner1974

Grrrrrr.

I have a lost minute conflict, and I won't be able to attend.  So please offer my slot in NSCUCM's FR game to someone else.  I'm sorry for the late notice.  I feel really bad I won't be able to attend.  I was looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Right, looks like I _am_ playing in a Saturday morning game!  

*writes not to self to set alarm for tomorrow morning  

Innebriated preacher, eh?  Will you be bringing the level 5 Cleric, or should I make one myself?

Shame I can't get in on the FR game... but Henry nabbed me first!

*tries to remember if his DVD player will fit into his backpack....*


----------



## Solenopsis

For those of you in my little farm adventure, pre-made characters and some background info will be made available in the morning.  That way everyone will be running at the same speed and I can use the confusion to my advantage.  Wear your overall's and work boots cause the pig s**t is gonna be flying.  Literally.

See ya'll in the mornin' if not tonight.


----------



## Jon Potter

jlhorner1974 said:
			
		

> *Grrrrrr.
> 
> I have a lost minute conflict, and I won't be able to attend.  So please offer my slot in NSCUCM's FR game to someone else. *




Drat! And I chose to play a barbarian just to show you how it's done! ;-)

Seriously, though, sorry you won't be there for the fun.


----------



## Tiew

*Sorry*

I have to cancel my place in the Mutants & Masterminds game. Sorry this is so last minute, I thought that I hadn't gotten into the game and I stopped checking the list.


----------



## Rel

Hmm.  Well it looks like our afternoon games will have some openings to fill if we get any walk-in's.  I hope this doesn't represent a big problem for anybody.

Perhaps it will make the Total Party Kills go just that much faster!  <- Evil Rat Bastard DM Grin

I'm leaving the office now.  If anybody need to get in touch with me before tomorrow, e-mail will be a better bet than the boards.


----------



## Hand of Vecna

By the by, unless there's been plans made for lunch on Saturday (I dind't see any when I made a cursory sweep of the thread), there's a very tasty Indian buffet less than half a mile from campus.  The buffet's not that big -- 2 types of rice, 2 types of bread, 4 vegetable dishes, 2 meat dishes (one's usually lamb, the other's usually chicken), Tandori chicken, a chef salad, and usually melon pieces and some odd sweet milk thing for desert -- but it's all you care to eat for less than $6.50.
I also highly recommend Two Guys for _very_ good italian-american food (and equally good salads), and That's Amore Pizza for both their pizza and their jumbo Buffalo Wings (That's Amore is also located next to Foundation's Edge, _the_ best comic/gaming shoppe I've ever been to).


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Oh, Solenopsis -- my friend Mr. Book was wondering if it was too late to claim the final open slot at your "Down & Dirty on the Farm" D&D game.  Za?


----------



## Jeph

I just got off the phone with Corlon, and he said that one of the other players in our group (sometimes posts around here as Ivanhoe) _might_ show up and fill in a role somewhere. I don't have any more specifics, just wanted to give a heads-up.

See you all tomorrow morning!

Jeff


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Micah has a friend coming in from out of town. I'll have to ask him, but I'm pretty sure that he would be willing to play Kwalu, the Awakened-Giant-Lizard-Riding-Wild-Dwarf-Cleric-of-Ubato. So, consider that space semi-spoken for 

Also, I got confirmation from Talley: everyone gets 6ft x 5ft tables 

Matt


----------



## Jon Potter

*Boatloads of Fun!!*

I had a lot of fun yesterday at NC Game Day II and I just wanted to say thanks! Many of the players in both the Orcsz! game and the FR game helped make it fun for me, but I'd especially like to extend my appreciation to Rel and NCSUCodeMonkey. NCSUCodeMonkey, in particular, somehow managed to keep the game on track despite the fact that the party was bringing the dungeon down around its ears - literally!

If there's another Game Day, I'll most certainly be there.


----------



## Jeph

Indeed. Space ninja rat kings for all!


----------



## Quasqueton

Thanks to Shemeska for running his Planescape game.

Thanks to David and Dori for introducing me to Settlers of Catan. (I won the first game I ever played -- I am l33t!)

Half the fun of the Game Day (for me) is walking around and watching the games in progress. Seeing how DMs run the game, seeing how the Players play the game, etc.

And thanks to whoever brought the _Gamers_ movie -- that was hilarious.

Sorry I didn't take my camera, but it was being used at a birthday party.


Here's a challenge: 

What was the funniest situation or role-played line in a Game Day game?

What was the most unique situation?

What other occurances from a game do you want to point out to the masses at ENWorld?

What lines or description did you overhear at a game you weren't playing in?

For this last one, there was a "chanting poop hole" in Rel's Orc game. Sounded like a cross between South Park and H.P. Lovecraft.

Quasqueton


----------



## Lola

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *Here's a challenge:
> 
> What was the funniest situation or role-played line in a Game Day game?*




Erm, that would be in the morning Orcz! game, where the goblins who were harvesting mushrooms out of the poo in the basement of the Orc dungeon quit singing their "poo collecting song" and had to be 'enticed' into singing as not to arouse suspicion. But not before one goblin yelled "Orczes!" and got the response "I know I'se orcsez! Youse goblinzes, an' that's why youze in the gung hole!" 



> *What was the most unique situation?*




That would be the Against All Ooze game where an invisible gelatinous cube was killed with a pair of trees planted in it. The visual on that freaks me out. Especially as we had a Playdoh model of the cube. 



> *What other occurances from a game do you want to point out to the masses at ENWorld?*




The loud and constant laughter from all the tables! 



> *What lines or description did you overhear at a game you weren't playing in?*




There were a lot of "Save us Jeebus!" and one loud "If you BELIEVE in the POWER of JEEBUS!" from the Down n' Dirty on the Farm table... that's one game I hope I could possibly get in on one day. They had me at "Zombie chickens!"



All in all, I had a fun, fun time. There were times when I laughed so hard, I cried. I ate a lot of bagels. "The Gamers" is a funny movie, and I think the experience was somehow improved by watching it with a group of gamers. I look forward to doing it again! 

Also, the people I met were fantastic. All the guys I played with were funny, and fun to play with. Some of the others were great to talk to and wonderful dinner companions. Kudos to all the DMs, and a special round of applause to Rel and NCSUCodeMonkey for setting this up.


----------



## Rel

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *Here's a challenge:
> 
> What was the funniest situation or role-played line in a Game Day game?*





I can't speak for the event as a whole as I only had a really good handle on what was going on at my table (sometimes not even then).  But I'd probably have to say it was the fact that in not one, but both sessions, I wound up with three of the five party members lying at the bottom of a 20 foot deep pit that could easily have been climbed into by most of them taking 10 on the roll.

I must also say that the looks on their faces when I had the main bad guy whip out his "Daern's Instant Outhouse" was priceless as were the countless, severe beatings they underwent with "the club of healing". 



> *What was the most unique situation?*





Given that the other games included a Planescape game, a game called "Down and Dirty on the Farm", another called "Against All Ooze" and Henry's Mutants and Masterminds game, my Orcz game seemed downright conventional.  But I did my best to keep it interesting and I'd like to think that the Orcish Ranger/Bard who sang his "Inspire Courage" song to the tune of Monty Python's "Lumberjack Song" was fairly unique.  Maybe the Goblin Gong Farmers too.



> *What other occurances from a game do you want to point out to the masses at ENWorld?*





I guess that I'd just like to say that it was very evident from the events that took place outside the actual games themselves (the dinner on Friday night at Applebees and the Post-Game-Day wind up at Rock-Ola Cafe) that these folks are not just fun gamers but genuinely friendly and interesting people who I immensely enjoyed hanging out with.



> *What lines or description did you overhear at a game you weren't playing in?*





I didn't hear as many this time as I did last time, probably because I DM'ed the whole time and was trying to be more focused on what was taking place at my table.  But during one pause, I couldn't help but overhear Lola holler out (from CodeMonkey's Against All Ooze game), "Well, I'm blind and nauseated so I'll just head down the hallway."



> *For this last one, there was a "chanting poop hole" in Rel's Orc game. Sounded like a cross between South Park and H.P. Lovecraft.*




The more I think about it, the more the South Park/Lovecraft parallel seems spot on for my Orcz game.  Scary.

Once again I'd just like to extend my thanks to all the folks who attended and helped make this such a fun event.  And an easy one too.  As the would-be coordinator, I honestly felt like I didn't really have to do much of anything.  I suppose if you folks are going to keep making this job so easy, I'll keep planning the NC Game Days.


----------



## Clueless

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *
> What was the funniest situation or role-played line in a Game Day game?
> Quasqueton *




When asked "What do you believe in?" by what we didn't know at the time was a baernaloth...

"Ale and Whores!" - Horace

Suffice to say there were a number of quotes that just about killed us in the Planescape game, that's just the one I remember best. The line delivery was hilarious.  Shemeska got started a tad late, and twas her (RL his!) first time running a one shot - so all seemed to go quite well.  I enjoyed it, and yes - for those of you who might be wondering, his Sunday game felt the Cage-quake that was indirectly our fault. Now we've got a touch of trouble to deal with... *wry grin*

As for the game day as a whole - I met a whole *bunch* of new folks, and you're all wonderful! I think we must have spent hours at Applebee's and Rock-ola talking, about life, gaming, game stories, books, and various sundry other things. Truly wonderful experience, and one I'd like to be in again. 

Thank you all for coming, running, chattering and otherwise being around.


----------



## Lola

> _Originally posted by Rel _*
> But during one pause, I couldn't help but overhear Lola holler out (from CodeMonkey's Against All Ooze game), "Well, I'm blind and nauseated so I'll just head down the hallway."*




To put that in context... I was running like hell with one hand on the wall, abandoning the guy stuck in the gelatinous cube that had been right in front of me when I could still see.

Speaking of which.... "I throw my trail rations down the hall!" "Um... ok. They fall on the floor here" later on.... "but you said they hit the floor" "They did, but the illusion..." "Man, they're right next to your head, dissolving! Turn your head to the left and you'll see them!"


----------



## Shemeska

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *Thanks to Shemeska for running his Planescape game.*




You're certainly welcome! I had a blast running it, despite being the first one shot I'd ever run. For time constraints I ended up chopping out about a quarter of the possible material, so those of you in the game missed out on the cranium rat hives, the 2nd and 3rd Great Minds; also missed out on some warring groups of renegade Tanar'ri and Baatezu Blood War deserters in UnderSigil.

In any case, as Clueless said, the events of the game will come back to haunt my regular Sunday group since the events will be considered canon for that game. *CACKLE*



> *
> Here's a challenge:
> 
> What was the funniest situation or role-played line in a Game Day game? *



*

After Horace met up with the Baern and suffered a touch and point of permenant strength drain for the 'Ale and whores!' comment, without blinking he nailed the fiend with his waraxe. The Baern looked sorely unimpressed, and uninjured, and sent him back with the group after with a second touch reopening every would from the day he'd suffered. So back with the group, bloody and injured, he got asked what happened to him and if he was ok. His response? "I'll be fine, but that other guy? I f***ed him up!"




			What was the most unique situation?
		
Click to expand...



Having a member of the Athar in a party with a cleric of Lathander. Frequent occurences of 'Send the Cleric in first!' and rants about the 'so called gods' almost had me falling over laughing.

Also when one of the NPC's in the game tossed a fireball at an enemy psion when a mind blast by a psionic ghast had stunned over half the party. He knew he'd hit the dwarven rogue as well, but the rogue was quick and had evasion... A failed save and 25pts on damage later the dwarf was havign serious questions about attacking the friendly NPC Aasimar or going for the undead psionicist. *chuckle*


I had a seriously wonderful time meeting everyone at the game day, both for running for them, and for just chatting with folks over dinner and randomly during the day, especially Rel and Henry. You guys rock seriously.

And on Friday night, Lola I apologize on behalf of everyone else for making you wait in the Applebees lobby for about 10-15 minutes before getting up to go see if you were with our group. *chuckle* We had a debate ongoing if you or anyone else waiting down there was in our group, and if so, who was going to have the guts to go down there and ask. *


----------



## Clueless

Shemeska said:
			
		

> *
> Having a member of the Athar in a party with a cleric of Lathander. Frequent occurences of 'Send the Cleric in first!' and rants about the 'so called gods' almost had me falling over laughing.
> 
> *




My first response was: "Sure, sounds like a good idea..." which trailed off as I looked over the table, eyes widened a little and I realized just *who* was saying it. Bad Athar, bad! Trying to get the cleric killed!


----------



## Hand of Vecna

The entire "Down & Dirty on the Farm" game just weren't right....

SAVE ME, JEEBUS!!!

And, of course, the drunken Father McAllister was the only one to get away from that nastiness, riding off on a pig/boar into the sunset....

Henry's M&M game was great, too.  Especially Mr. Book's "Nudity Grenades," and later his viewing of The Lion (via X-Ray Goggles).

"Are you alright, man?"
"MY EYES!!!!!!"


----------



## Lola

More Orcz!

Honka Thonka (NCSUCodeMonkey) : "You must accept the love of Gruumsh! Don't resist the love! Now quit flinching and hold still!" *whack*

later....

Honka: *Yanks javelin out of Gronka's side* "First you miss, now you get in way!"

Gronka (Jon Potter): "Ow! *_deadpans_* I feel the love...."


----------



## Quasqueton

> by what we didn't know at the time was a baernaloth...



I have no idea what a baernaloth is.

I came to *really* like playing Horace during those few hours. He's one of those characters I'd like to play in a whole campaign.

Quasqueton


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> What was the funniest situation or role-played line in a Game Day game?



Well, I would have to say that the best part was the fact that everyone in the morning orcz game started to talk in "orc speak" even when they weren't in character. For example, I remember more than one occurance of "Anything in hallway?"

But I also have a few quotes:
"If the outhouse door opens, I shoot my rod in." -- Henry as Mugnutz the Blue

"I'll hit the pot [cauldron]...I hear it's very relaxing." -- Lola as Thragg

TempleTroll directing the goblin's singing with his sword. The at-table gesticulation was priceless.

"Beware the Black Sacks! We make things...dark?" -- Myself as Honka, just after Henry used a _Rod of Wonder_ to create a magical darkness.

"This is so frustrating! I just keep beating and beating this wood, and it won't go down!" theDMsGirl as Aunt Bettie, trying to defeat an animated wood pile.



> What was the most unique situation?



I would have to agree with Lola that the encounter with the initially invisible gel cube is always a...unique ...experience. 



> What other occurances from a game do you want to point out to the masses at ENWorld?



None, really. But I would like to say that dinner the night before and the night of were great fun.  We should definitely do that again.



> What lines or description did you overhear at a game you weren't playing in?



Very, very few, unfortunately. However, this one did come across the ether:
"Are there any zombie chickens in the chicken coop?"



> For this last one, there was a "chanting poop hole" in Rel's Orc game. Sounded like a cross between South Park and H.P. Lovecraft.



I'd like to congratulate Rel on his at-table singing.  Three songs in one game? That's bravery 

Matt


----------



## Henry

I'll ditto what Rel said: Just like the first one, this Game Day was a blast. The people, the games, and the location - we can't have asked for better out of any of them.

My only regrets are: (1) No pictures! I didn't think to bring a camera, and I don't think anyone else did either; (2) My friend Togamario had to work Friday and Saturday. I was staying with him while there, and every night I'd come in and he'd have to listen to me rave on about how much fun I was having. But he was a very gracious host.

*Funniest situation or role-played line in a Game Day game?*

Would have to be Lola's rendition of Thag the Orc Apprentice Wizard. It sometimes takes a new roleplayer to shake things up a bit, and while I don't normally think of an Orc as "young complaining school kid," the image is now indelibly etched in my mind.

_Muuugnuuutz, this is BORING! When are we gonna get to the killing! Gronka, let me have a goblin! You ALWAYS kill them fiiiirst!"_ 

My Favorite line, however, was NCSUCM's portrayal of Honka Thonka's Undead Rebuke:
_"Hey! What hell you DOING!?! Gruumsh say, 'What Hell you doing!' Knock it off!"_

*What was the most unique situation?*

I'm afraid I can only speak to my M&M game, and Rel's Orcz game. For me, it was DEFINITELY the "surprise twist" in Rel's ORCZ finale. What comes down the stairs was unexpected (in hindsight it shouldn't have been), but was beautifully executed.

*What other occurances from a game do you want to point out to the masses at ENWorld?*
I just have to say that all DM's need to add "Daern's Instant Outhouse" to their list of magic items.


----------



## Rel

> What other occurances from a game do you want to point out to the masses at ENWorld?




Oh, I thought of one other thing that wasn't mentioned:  I felt it only fair that if I made my players play Orcs, that there should at least be pie.  So when the dust settled on the final battle of the adventure and they discovered the BBEG's treasure chest, inside was a pie.  At that point, I fetched a pie out of the picnic basket I'd brought and placed it on the gaming table to be enjoyed by the group as a reward for an adventure well played.

_"I hope you like 'apple'."_

I've also been inspired to purchase a copy of "The Gamers" since only one member of my regular gaming group (Speaks With Stone) was there and he only caught the last 15 minutes of the movie.  Plus, I'm just dying to hear the Monte Cook commentary.  Anybody know where I can find it?


----------



## Henry

Rel said:
			
		

> At that point, I fetched a pie out of the picnic basket I'd brought and placed it on the gaming table to be enjoyed by the group as a reward for an adventure well played.




I knew there was something I forgot to mention. That was indeed one of the more genius moments I've ever seen in a game. 




> Plus, I'm just dying to hear the Monte Cook commentary.  Anybody know where I can find it?




The DVD version of the Gamers automatically has it (assuming it's from the www.deadgentlemen.com site.)


----------



## Solenopsis

I had a fantastic time at game day.  The group that played in my "Down and Dirty" game were wonderful, doing a tremendous job at playing in character.  Watching the tainted love traingles be played out was all I could hope for.  Despite the fact that the majority of the party ended up being trapped into raising demonic vegetables for what is left of their miserable lives, the game went quite well.

I also had lots of fun playing in Rel's Orcz game.   Nothing quite like getting to put the smack-down on some smarmy party of low level adventurers.  Catching myself on fire, and spending much of the game hovering in the 1-3 hit point range was also quite entertaining.

So when do we do this again?


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *I knew there was something I forgot to mention. That was indeed one of the more genius moments I've ever seen in a game. *





Well, Henry, I don't know about "genius" since I had a hard time getting everyone to eat the pies.  I'd like to think it was because folks had filled up on bagels and lunch.  But maybe they figured that anybody who would put headless orc-zombies and disembodied giant orc heads with feet in their adventures, wasn't above giving the players a poisoned pie as the grand finale.




> *The DVD version of the Gamers automatically has it (assuming it's from the www.deadgentlemen.com site.) *




Thanks.  I meant "where could I find the DVD" and your link took me right to it.  Hehe, "Henry's Link".


----------



## Shemeska

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *I have no idea what a baernaloth is.
> *




The Baernaloth are the near mythical progenitors of the Yugoloth race. Most if they've even heard of them, think they're nothing more than legends made up by the 'loths, or a dead race of ancient fiends.

Not quite dead. Rather the Baern are withdrawn, self absorbed in their own unfinished work, and most importantly, waiting...


----------



## Lola

To echo some of the other people's sentiments, the pre- and post-game dinners rocked. 

Nothing like discussing stupid people playing with chemicals and weasel-ass coffee. And the answer to the unasked question is... you can fit 9 whole gamers in a corner booth!


----------



## Clueless

Lola said:
			
		

> *To echo some of the other people's sentiments, the pre- and post-game dinners rocked.
> 
> Nothing like discussing stupid people playing with chemicals and weasel-ass coffee. And the answer to the unasked question is... you can fit 9 whole gamers in a corner booth! *




*grins* Want me to see if I can find any weasel-ass coffee for next time?


----------



## Lola

> _Originally posted by Rel _*
> Well, Henry, I don't know about "genius" since I had a hard time getting everyone to eat the pies.  I'd like to think it was because folks had filled up on bagels and lunch.  But maybe they figured that anybody who would put headless orc-zombies and disembodied giant orc heads with feet in their adventures, wasn't above giving the players a poisoned pie as the grand finale.*




If it makes you feel better, I had the feeling that that pie had been hanging around in a grocery store for a while (as you probably wouldn't have pies sitting around in your house) and that the first ingredient might just be a preservative. Of course, I ate Fruit Loops for lunch, so that's an extremely lame excuse. Ummmm.... I was saving room for dinner?




> _Originally posted by Clueless_*
> *grins* Want me to see if I can find any weasel-ass coffee for next time?*




You were going to harvest it yourself, right? I mean, all you need is a friend with ferrets....


----------



## Rel

Lola said:
			
		

> *If it makes you feel better, I had the feeling that that pie had been hanging around in a grocery store for a while (as you probably wouldn't have pies sitting around in your house) and that the first ingredient might just be a preservative. Of course, I ate Fruit Loops for lunch, so that's an extremely lame excuse. Ummmm.... I was saving room for dinner?*




I was relying too much on that age-old gamer stereotype of the guy who will eat pizza that's been lying on the kitchen counter all weekend.  I've got to remember that ENWorld is the home of a more cultured kind of individual who prefers a touch of goose-liver pate on an organically grown wheat cracker.

And a Slim-Jim.


----------



## Pielorinho

Rel said:
			
		

> * So when the dust settled on the final battle of the adventure and they discovered the BBEG's treasure chest, inside was a pie.  At that point, I fetched a pie out of the picnic basket I'd brought and placed it on the gaming table to be enjoyed by the group as a reward for an adventure well played.
> *




 You brought PIE?!  Dammit, I KNEW I should've made it down for this game day!

Seriously, it sounds like y'all had a blast, and I hope to be in attendance at NC Game Day III.

Daniel


----------



## Henry

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *Seriously, it sounds like y'all had a blast, and I hope to be in attendance at NC Game Day III.
> *




A-ha! Our plan to entice other gamers with baked goods is working!  We'd love to see you! C'mon down! 

(Or Up, in my case.)


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *A-ha! Our plan to entice other gamers with baked goods is working!  We'd love to see you! C'mon down! *




(I knew it would work on him, Henry.  The man has "pie" in his name after all.)


----------



## Pielorinho

Actually, I spent Sunday with my wife up at Graveyard Fields picking wild blueberries; we got 12 cups, enough for me to make two pies.  This is gonna be one pie-tastic weekend!

Daniel


----------



## Henry

Waitaminit - who's supposed to be tempting _whom_, here?


----------



## Speaks With Stone

Just wanted to thank all of the GMs and the coordinators for another great gameday.

I had a great time and met some great people.


----------



## Speaks With Stone

Is there an echo in here?

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Rel

No rest for the wicked.

Talk of NC Game Day III has begun in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=61774

Don't be frightened away.  Nothing concrete is being discussed.  Just kicking around ideas about how often we want to think about trying to have one of these things.


----------

